# OH Mister alkohol...............................



## Melitta (2004 Október 12)

*A nők jobban bírják az alkoholt*

Tudományos megfigyelések szerint azonos véralkoholszint mellett a férfiak háromszor gátlástalanabbul és kontrollálatlanabbul viselkednek, mint a nők, akik ekkor még magabiztosan állnak a lábukon, és végrehajtják a számukra előírt feladatot. 

A Kentucky University kutatói szerint a férfiakat stimulálja az alkohol, míg a nőket megnyugtatja; ez tehát megmagyarázza, miért válnak a férfiak agresszívabbá ittas állapotban - írja a BBC.

Gombnyomós kísérlet

A kísérlet során tizenkét, társasági ivónak mondott férfival és nővel azonos mennyiségű alkoholt itattak, majd lemérték reakcióidejüket. Arra kérték őket, nyomjanak meg egy bizonyos gombot, amikor a zöld jelzőlámpa kigyullad. Ha azonban a kék lámpa gyulladt ki, nem volt szabad a gombot megnyomniuk. Minél többet ittak, természetesen annál kevésbé tudták megállni, hogy a kék lámpára nem nyomkodják a gombot. A férfiak azonban háromszor gyengébben teljesítettek, mint a nők, azaz amikor a nők még mindig kontrollálni tudták cselekedeteiket, a férfiak már rég a gombokat nyomkodták. 

Gátlástalan férfiak

Ezután a résztvevőket arra kérték, mondják el, szerintük milyen hatással volt rájuk az alkohol. A férfiak nagyobb aktivitásról, agresszivitásról és önbizalomról számoltak be, valamint úgy érezték, elvesztették gátlásaikat. A nők azonban sokkal inkább úgy érezték, megnyugodtak, agresszivitásról és gátlástalanságról nem számoltak be. Ezek a beszámolók tehát bizonyítékot szolgáltatnak arra: a férfiak gátlástalanabbul viselkednek alkoholos befolyásoltság alatt.

A kutatócsoport szerint biológiai és pszichológiai tényezők is felelősek azért, hogy a két nem ennyire eltérően reagál az alkoholra, ez tehát azt jelenti, nem biztos, hogy a szocializáció játszik a legfontosabb szerepet az alkoholos mámor közben tanúsított viselkedésre. "Például a nők és férfiak eleve más céllal fogyasztanak alkoholt, más hatást várnak tőle, és ez az elvárás befolyásolhatja a végeredményt" - mondta el Mark Filliomore pszichológus, a kutatás vezetője. Nem állja meg tehát a helyét az az elképzelés, miszerint a nőknek hamar megárt a likőrkortyolgatás, a kutatás szerint ugyanis sokkal jobban bírják az alkoholt, mint a férfiak. 

Ugyan ezen az álláspontos volt a BBC által megkérdezett pszichológus, Jim Orford is. Szerinte a nők eleve óvatosabban isznak, és kikapcsolódást várnak az alkoholos állapottól, míg a férfiak szeretnének minél gyorsabban felpörögni. Ezek a prekoncepciók aztán nagyban meghatározzák az alkoholos viselkedést.


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 12)

Ez igy is van . Amiota ismerlek megnyugodtam , meg is irnak igazat az ujsagok :evil:


----------



## Laci (2004 Október 12)

,,A nők jobban bírják az alkoholt,,

Meg sem lepődtem... :roll:


----------



## obsitos (2004 Október 12)

Azt hittem itt valami újat is olvashatok. :wink:


----------



## FiFike (2004 Október 12)

hahahaha :lol: Ehez nem kell a Kentucky University kutatójanak lenni , beszeljetek az ex-ferjeimmel :idea:


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Október 19)

*Nocsak... :shock: *


----------



## Melitta (2005 Január 15)

Az asztal ala kell inni a fiukat?
Csak nem versenyezni akartok a lanyokkal? :lol: 
MEg se probaljatok ugy se sikerul :lol:


----------



## Judith (2005 Január 15)

Hát ez szomoru. Ez sem jellemző rám. Én nem tudok senkit túlhaladni ivásban. Mégha Péter siszik alkoholt Torontóban, akkor is én leszek töle részeg Montreálban. Szerencsémre alig iszik!!!!


----------



## FiFike (2005 Január 23)

Kleopátra, a nílusi szerető

Kleopátra okos asszony volt. Több nyelven beszélt, műveltségéről elismeréssel nyilatkoztak. Valójában nagy, görbe orrával és hatalmas szájával nem felelt meg a kor szépségideáljának. Alakja viszont arányos és kecses, mi több, mesterien tudta sminkelni magát.


Ő volt az első nő, aki a kozmetika minden trükkjét bevetette céljai érdekében. A férfiakat előkelő, finom modorával, érzéki mozdulataival és gyönyörű hangjával hódította meg.

Történetírók regélik, Kleopátra gyakran vad orgiákat tartott palotájában. Ezek a mulatságok még akkor is zajlottak, amikor már Antoniusszal, a római hadvezérrel folytatott viszonyt. A híres férfi szórakoztatására színházi klubot alapított, amelynek látogatói kifejezetten érzéki előadásokban gyönyörködhettek.

Az éjszakai rendezvényekről persze már akkoriban is rengeteg legenda keringet...


----------



## Melitta (2005 Február 12)

*Szesztestvér, szesznővér *
2005.02.12. 07:44


"A rosszullétig ivás szokása az alkohollal egyidős" - állítja Timothy Naimi az amerikai Járványügyi és Prevenciós Központ kutatója.

Bár az 1995 és 2001 között végzett felmérései szerint a "nagyivás" (binge drinking) mára már annyira elterjedt a Földön, hogy lassan kiszorít minden más alkoholfogyasztási szokást. Eddig a "problémás ivó" általában alkoholistát jelentett, olyan embert, akiknek biológiai függése alakult ki az alkoholtól. A kocsmák nyugodt sörözőiről vagy az italozgatva lazító diákokról a mai napig az a vélekedés, hogy csak szórakoznak egy kicsit és valójában nincs problémájuk az alkohollal.


----------



## Melitta (2005 Február 14)

A sör hatása az ízületi gyulladásra
Ez amiatt fontos, mert ha a húgysav fokozott mértékben képződik, vagy pedig nem távozik elegendő mennyiség a vizelettel, köszvény, azaz izületi gyulladás alakulhat ki. A felesleges húgysav ­ nátrium-urát-kristályok formájában ­ az ízületekben rakódik le, és gyulladást, fájdalmat okoz. 
A vizgsálatok szerint a sör nagyobb mértékben járul hozzá a húgysav emelkedéséhez a szervezetben, míg a bor, mérsékelt fogyasztás esetén, nem produkál ilyen hatást. Az alkoholtartalmú italok tehát más és más hatással vannak szervezetre, tehát a köszvény kialakulása szempontjából más kockázati mértékkel rendelkeznek.
A kutatók megviszgálták a sör, a bor, és a töményitalok hatását, milyen hatással vannak a vér húgysavtartalmára. A felmérés Amerikában végezték el, és reprezentatív minta alapján értékelték az eredményeket, tehát a vizsgálat résztvevői reperezentálták az amerikai társadalom egészét. A résztvevők életkora húsz év felett volt, és a résztvevők száma majdnem elérte a 15 ezres létszámot. 
Az eredmények szerint a húgysav szintje jóval magasabb volt azoknál, akik sört fogyasztottak, rögtön utánuk következtek a sorban azok, akik töményitalt ittak, és azoknál, akik bort fogyasztottak nem lehetett kimutatni semmilyen változást a vér húgysavszintjében. 
Az eredmények igazak voltak mind a férfiak, mind a nők tekintetében, és nem volt különbség a testsúly tekintetében sem. Ebből a szempontból tehát bort nyugodtan fogyaszthatunk, nem emelkedik a vér húgysav szintje. 
Gadol


----------



## Melitta (2005 Március 14)

elfaradt a baratunk


----------



## Leona (2005 Március 14)

*Feltöltöttem a raktárt :lol: Gratis*


----------



## pitti (2005 Március 15)

Koszonnyuk!  Hol a palinka? :shock:


----------



## Leona (2005 Március 15)

*Elég lesz?* :shock:


----------



## Melitta (2005 Március 15)

mar toltottem is egy kis sort


----------



## Melitta (2005 Április 13)

Világverő a magyar pálinka

Magyarország - Azt mondod, whiskey? Azt mondom, Skócia. Azt mondod, konyak? Azt mondom, Franciaország. Azt mondod, pálinka? A napnál is világosabb, Magyarország. Mi, magyarok eddig is tudtuk, hogy a pálinkánknak nincsen párja a világon.


Fényesebb bizonyítékot aligha szolgáltathattunk volna: taroltak termelőink a pálinkák Bécsben megrendezett versenyén, összesen huszonnégy csillogó-villogó, főképp arany színben pompázó érmet hoztak haza a mieink. Egészségükre, egészségünkre! 

Éremeső hullott a magyaroknak a Destillata versenyen: összesen huszonnégy csillogó-villogó érmet hoztak haza a mieink. Hat ország 142 főzdéjének közel 1200 párlata közül hét aranyat, tizenegy ezüstöt és hat bronzérmet halásztak el a magyarok a többiek orra elől. Az agárdiak aratták a legnagyobb sikert: egyik párlatukkal, a Vylyan Cabernet Franc seprőpálinkával elnyerték Az év pálinkája címet. 
- Ez a harmadik alkalom, hogy neveztünk a versenyen. Nagyon örülünk, hogy ilyen sikereket értünk el - büszkélkedett lapunknak Vértes Tibor, az Agárdi Pálinkafőzde szakmai vezetője. 

KIS PáLINKASZóTáR

Ágyaspálinka: gyümölccsel együtt érleltek, legalább három hónapig. Az ágy lehet a párlat fajtájával azonos, de tartalmazhat többfajta gyümölcsöt is. 

Kisüsti: az a törköly- vagy gyümölcspálinka, amelyet legfeljebb 1000 liter űrtartalmú, rézfelületet is tartalmazó lepárló berendezésben, legalább kétszer szakaszos lepárlással állítottak elő. 

Kóserpálinka: készítésénél a zsidó hitközségtől hívott ellenőr követi végig a munkafolyamatot, melynél nem alkalmazható olyan eszköz, amelyet korábban másra használtak. A tárolás és a szűrés folyamata alatt semmilyen idegen anyaggal nem érintkezhet. 

Mézes pálinka: mézzel édesített édes pálinka. 

Törköly: a préselésen átesett szőlőből készül.


De vajon mitől olyan nemes és ízletes a magyar pálinka? 
- Megfelelő minőségű alapanyag nélkül nem megy - bocsátotta előre Nagy András, a Magyar Szeszipari Szövetség igazgatója. - A jó pálinka kizárólag száz százalékos gyümölcsből készülhet, megfelelő berendezéssel és kitűnő szakértelemmel. 
A pálinka eredete a XIV. századig nyúlik vissza. Erzsébet királyné köszvényét gyógyították az akkor még élet vizének nevezett párlattal. A pálinka elnevezést csak az 1500-as évektől kezdék használni. 

Pálinkák ezreit találjuk meg a budapesti Magyar Pálinka Házában, ahová külföldiek is szívesen betérnek egy üveg hamisítatlan fütyülősért. A német Kirstin Hoffmann (21) barátnőjéhez, Beták Patríciához (24) érkezett Budapestre. 
- Kirstin édesapja a lelkére kötötte, hogy feltétlenül vigyen haza valami magyar jellegzetességet - tolmácsolta Patrícia. - Útikönyvben olvasták, hogy milyen jó a magyar pálinka, így Kirstin nem habozott, együtt vásárolunk valami finomat. 

Bárány Zsuzsa


----------



## FiFike (2005 Április 13)

:222: Egeszsegunkre ! Mikor jon a Tibi ??? :wink:


----------



## Melitta (2005 Április 13)

Nagyon varjatok mar , a hovegen . :wink:


----------



## Melitta (2005 Április 26)

Töményet soha!

Inkább igyunk naponta egy pohár bort, mint bármilyen tömény alkoholt. Az alkoholban található aldehidek károsítják a sejtfalakat, egy kevéske vörösbor viszont a benne levő antioxidánsok segítségével jótékony hatással van az egészségre.


Az általános nézet szerint az alkohol azért rossz a bőrnek, mert kiszáradást okoz. Úgy tartják, ha elég sok vizet iszik valaki egy duhaj estét követő nap, már ki is védte a negatív hatásokat, ez azonban csak részben igaz, mert az alkohol olyan gyulladási folyamatokat hoz létre a testben -így a bőrön is-, melynek hatásai messze tovább tartanak, mint maga a kiszáradás. Ezek lehetnek megnagyobbodott pórusok, elszíneződések, a rugalmasság elvesztése és petyhüdtség. Nagy mennyiségű alkohol fogyasztásakor a bőrbe irányuló véráram megváltozik, ezáltal akár napokra is meglehetősen egészségtelen kinézetet kaphat arcunk.

Ennek okai többek között a kiszáradás, így hajlamosabbak leszünk apró ráncokat kifejleszteni, valamint az a tény, hogy alkohol hatására kitágulnak a bőrfelszín közelében található kis vérerek, amik a kapillárisok "szétpattanásához" vezethetnek. Amikor ilyen állapotban vízszintes helyzetbe kerül a test és az arc (magyarul lefekszünk aludni), még rátettünk egy lapáttal: másnap egészen biztosan pufókra dagadt arccal ébredünk. 

Stop!


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 26)

Mit szorakozol te itt velunk, ki ne talald mar hogy mindenki azert lopja a palinkamat hogy nekem jo legyen :evil: :shock:


----------



## Melitta (2005 Április 26)

ah dehogy szorakozok, csak feltem a a finom borodet,nehogy felpuffadjon es berancosodjon. :lol: 
aztan irhatunk neked fel egy kadra valo sort hogy a rancok kisimuljanak.


----------



## Efike (2005 Április 26)

:evil: Most már tudom legalább, hogy a kis Bendegúz mitől olyan pufók :shock:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 26)

Melitta írta:


> ah dehogy szorakozok, csak feltem a a finom borodet,nehogy felpuffadjon es berancosodjon. :lol:
> aztan irhatunk neked fel egy kadra valo sort hogy a rancok kisimuljanak.





A sort kuld Mr Dramairo cimere , en nem gyerekeskedem :evil:


----------



## Melitta (2005 Április 26)

A sor mar nem is jo? :shock: talan tejbe vajba akarsz furodni?


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 26)

Akkor inkabb a sor :shock:


----------



## Efike (2005 Április 26)

Miért vetted el az ikrektől ? Most már tudom, hogy miért bömböl Bendegúz ! :shock:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 26)

Bocsanat, csak be akartam nevezni vele a drama palyazatra, es az ikrek bombolese adja a dramai hangulatot :shock:


----------



## Efike (2005 Április 26)

Ha ihletre volt szükséged, az más. De legalább adj a gyereknek egy konyhakést, hogy ne legyen üres a keze :shock:


----------



## Laci (2005 Április 26)

Azé' ennek a két jabrancnak a bőre nem olyan könnyen ''ráncosodik be''!
Mert tudnillik marhára vastag :roll: . Persze a beráncosodást elő tudnám segíteni egy bészbóól ' ütővel . Legalább is gyűrüdne a pofalemezük...


----------



## Efike (2005 Április 26)

:shock: Hű de kicombosodtál ! No majd, ha megcibállak Csöcsivel, akkor csendesebb leszel és sírdogálni fogsz, mint minden nagy verés után :twisted:


----------



## Laci (2005 Április 26)

Nna,az egyik páncélképű-vagy pléhpofa?-már jelentkezett is :roll: .


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 26)

Ki ez a szadista vadallat, csak nem a Szalantai rem? :shock: Hogy az en baba borom vastag es rancos?Ja es hogy miért olcsó a duma? - Mert a kínálat sokszorosan felülmúlja a keresletet.


----------



## csocsike (2005 Április 26)

Laci írta:


> Nna,az egyik páncélképű-vagy pléhpofa?-már jelentkezett is :roll: .






Meghuzkodom a tuzes vasalot a kepeden :evil:


----------



## Melitta (2005 Május 12)

Önző emberek, akik a sört szeretik


Német pszichológusok összefüggést kerestek az emberek jelleme és kedvenc italaik között. Eredményeik szerint a sör kedvelői önzők, hajlamosak a dicsekvésre, és azt hiszik, hogy mindent jobban tudnak, mint más. A borisszák pedig határozottak és céltudatosak, képesek megvédeni érdekeiket és bármi áron végrehajtják terveiket. Ugyanez azonban nem mondható el a kávék rabjairól, akiket határozatlan, bizalmatlan, gyanakvásra hajlamos embereknek írnak le a kutatók. 

Az ásványvizet kedvelők természetüket nézve magányos emberek, nehéz meghódítani a szívüket. Különös óvatosságot kell tanúsítani a gyümölcsleveket preferáló embertársainkkal, akik hajlamosak az egyedüli üdvözítő igazság birtokosának beállítani magukat. 

A pszichológusoknak azonban nehézséget okozhat az átlag német besorolása, aki reggel egy csésze kávéval kezdi a napot, ebédkor ásványvizet, vagy gyümölcslevet iszik, munka után lehajt egy-két krigli sört, este pedig egy pohár bor társaságában tévézik.


----------



## Judith (2005 Május 12)

Tiszta sor! Az illető szellemileg zilált, erkölcsileg megbizhatatlan.


----------



## Melitta (2005 Június 4)

A sörfürdő jót tesz a bőrnek
[MTI]

Ausztriában a Starkenberger Beer Myth nevű üdülőhelyen sörben fürösztik a vendégeket. A tiroli középkori várkastélyban hét darab négyméteres, sörrel töltött medencében lehet úszni. Az üdülőhely orvosai szerint a sörfürdőnek gyógyhatása van és nagyon ajánlatos számos bőrbetegség esetén. A vendégeket azonban óvják attól, hogy fürdőzés közben bele is igyanak a medence sörébe, mivel ennek kellemetlen következményei lehetnek.


----------



## csocsike (2005 Június 4)

Judith írta:


> Tiszta sor! Az illető szellemileg zilált, erkölcsileg megbizhatatlan.




Ha jol emlekszem Amar pampogott a sorert :shock:


----------



## Melitta (2005 Július 18)

A sör megvéd a daganatoktól? 

Olasz kutatók szerint a sör megvéd a rákos daganatok kialakulásától, s azok, akik gyakran fogyasztják a folyékony kenyeret, akár száz évig is elélhetnek.

Erre a következtetésre jutottak a genovai Instituto NAzionale Riserca sul Cancro kutatói, akik daganatellenes szerek fejlesztésével foglalkoznak. A genovai kutatók szerint a sör nagy mennyiségben tartalmaz a szabadgyököket hatástalanító antioxidánsokat, s a keserűbb ízű sörfajtáknak, amelyeknek sűrűbb a habja, kifejezettebb a daganatellenes hatással rendelkeznek.


----------



## Melitta (2005 Július 25)

Magyar sör a világ legjobbjai között

Ismét aranyéremmel tüntette ki a Soproni sört az Európai Unió Nemzetközi Minősítő Intézete a Monde Selection. Az intézet minden évben a nemzetközi söripar rangos díjait ítéli oda a világ legjobb minőségű söreinek. A Soproni az elmúlt nyolc évben immáron a hatodik alkalommal nyerte el e tekintélyes díjat - tájékoztatta a cég az Indexet. Az idén 110 éves Soproni Sörgyár különböző sörei évtizedek óta résztvesznek a brüsszeli székhelyű versenyen. 2000-ben a Soproni márka a Nemzetközi Minőségi Különdíjat is megkapta, miután három egymást követő évben elnyerte a Monde Selection aranyérmét. 
A zsűritagok a több hónapos bírálati időszak során a benevezett termékeket a kóstolás mellett alapos laboratóriumi vizsgálatoknak vetik alá. A verseny egyik alapszabálya, hogy minden sörgyártó cég csak és kizárólag a kereskedelmi forgalomban kapható söreivel nevezhet.


----------



## Melitta (2005 Augusztus 21)

*Vedelő női sebészek *


Az orvosok között a női sebészek isznak a legtöbbet - derült ki egy norvég felmérésből.



A norvég orvosok között a női sebészek vezetik az alkoholizmus-listát - derült ki egy oslói felmérésből. A lista második helyezettjei a nőgyógyászok, függetlenül a nemüktől. A szociológusok szerint a sebészek és nőgyógyászok túlzott alkoholfogyasztása már-már szakmai betegség, hiszen így vezetik le az óriási feszültséget, amely felelősségteljes munkájukból adódik. Az pedig, hogy a férfi sebészeket hölgykollégáik felülmúlják, valószínűleg a szakmai versengés hozadéka.

Spicy Press


----------



## Melitta (2005 Október 4)

Kedélyesen, bajorosan
*Hatmillió korsó sör fogyott az Oktoberfesten *


Tizenhét nap után hétfőn véget ért a 172. Müncheni Oktoberfest, amely idén a német egység hétfőre eső nemzeti ünnepnapja alkalmából egy nappal tovább tartott. 
Fiatalodó sörhullák 
Az Oktoberfesten az 1500 vöröskeresztes mentőnek 7111 esetben kellett segítséget nyújtania. Ez nagyjából ugyanannyi, mint tavaly volt, de az idén kevesebb súlyos eset fordult elő. Csökkent a látogatók agresszivitása és erőszakra való hajlama és nem volt egyetlen tömegverekedés sem. Feltűnt viszont az ápolóknak, hogy évről évre 
fiatalabbak a "sörhullák": a kijózanodáshoz orvosi segítségre szoruló idei 551 fő fele 30 év alatti volt. 
Az szervezők által közzétett beszámoló szerint 17 nap alatt 6,1 millióan látogattak el a világ legnagyobb népünnepélyére, szemben az előző év 16 napjának 5,9 millió látogatójával.

A változékony időjárás, különösen az utolsó napok esőzései miatt nem jöttek el még többen. Így is elfogyott mintegy hatmillió korsó sör, öt százalékkal kevesebb, mint 2004-ben. Ezzel szemben az idei vendégek étvágya nagyobb volt: tavaly 89, idén 95 ökör forgott a nyársakon.

Az idei vendégek több alkoholmentes italt fogyasztottak, mint a tavalyiak. Christian Ude, München SPD-s főpolgármestere a trend megváltozását látja ebben, kijelentve, hogy "az Oktoberfest ismét minden nemzedék ünnepe a szó népünnepély értelmében". Gabrielle Weishäupl, az Oktoberfest vezetője szerint pedig az idei ünnep "kedélyesebb, nagyon is bajoros volt".

A rendőrség összegező jelentése szerint az idei Oktoberfest "rendezettebb és nyugodtabb" volt a tavalyinál. A kevésbé túlfűtött légkörben lényegesen kevesebb veszekedés és verekedés fordult elő. A rendőrségi eljárások száma 1825 volt a tavalyi 1864 után. A rendőrség szerint kedvező hatással volt a nagyarányú videomegfigyelés, amelynek segítségével számos bűncselekményt már a helyszínen fel lehetett deríteni.

HVG


----------



## Melitta (2005 Október 17)

Impotenciát okoz a pálinka
Egy bizonyos helyi készítésű borókapálinka (gin) borzolja a kedélyeket Uganda Teso nevű tartományában. A helyi nők szerint az ital tartós fogyasztása impotenciához vezet, ezért ezért csak úgy emlegetik: "Elorukende", vagyis magyarul "Az ital, ami tönkreteszi a heréket". A tartomány egyik elöljárója szerint azok a férfiak, akik előszeretettel fogyasztják ezt a fajta alkoholt, erőszakossá váltak és hanyagolják feleségeiket. Teso egyébként az ország egyik legszegényebb régiója, rengeteg munkanélkülivel, akik vagy alszanak, vagy isznak egész nap. (Spicy Press)


----------



## Efike (2005 Október 17)

Ne ködösíccs ! Az a bizonyos *ottani gin* okoz impotenciát. Az alkohol az kismértékben gyógyszer, nagy mértékben orvosság !
Továbbá: 
Ki pénzét elissza, a munka tartja fönn,
ezért van az, hogy a józanság
öl
butit
és nyomorba dönt. 
:shock:


----------



## Melitta (2005 November 24)

*A sógoroknál népbetegséggé vált az alkoholizmus*

Igazi népbetegséggé vált a 8,2 milliós Ausztriában az alkoholizmus: a lakosság 5 százaléka - azaz 330 ezer osztrák - már alkoholfüggővé vált, a különféle mértékű alkoholproblémákkal küszködők száma pedig már 870 ezer. Az alkoholizmus elleni küzdelem és a megelőzés leghatékonyabb eszköze lehetne az áremelés. 
Michael Michalek egyetemi professzor csütörtökön, a 7. osztrák megelőzési konferencián elhangzott előadásában hozta nyilvánosságra az adatokat, és felhívta a figyelmet arra, hogy az ital ma már ugyanolyan "népdroggá" vált Ausztriában, mint a dohányzás, és nagyon komoly halálozási veszélyt is jelent. A statisztikai összesítések szerint az osztrák alkoholisták átlagéletkora 20 évvel alacsonyabb az országos átlagnál. A szakértő szerint a mértéktelen alkoholfogyasztás ma már legalább annyi áldozatot szed világszerte, mint a dohányzás vagy a magas vérnyomás, és körülbelül 60 betegség kialakulásával hozható közvetlen összefüggésbe. 

Az orvosegyetemi klinika összesítései szerint ma már a kórházba került osztrák férfiak 29, a nőknek pedig a 9 százaléka szorul kezelésre alkoholfogyasztás miatt támadt szervi megbetegedések miatt. Egyes osztrák szakértők szerint ma már csak mítoszként szabad felfogni az alkohol állítólagos jótékony egészségügyi hatását. Lehet ugyanis, hogy az alkoholfogyasztás egyeseknél bizonyos szív- és keringési védőhatást eredményez, de bizonyos, hogy ezzel együtt más szervekre negatív hatást gyakorol. "Az alkohol sokkal veszélyesebb, 
mint azt korábban vélték" - szögezte le például Manfred Singer professzor.

A tanácskozáson elhangzottak szerint az alkoholizmus elleni küzdelem és a megelőzés leghatékonyabb eszköze manapság az áremelés. A Lancet című szakfolyóiratban publikált tanulmány szerint osztrák, svéd és kanadai kutatók kiszámították, hogy például Nagy-Britanniában a szeszes italok árának 10 százalékos emelése után a férfiak körében 7, a nőknél pedig 8,3 százalékkal csökkent a májzsugorra visszavezethető halálozási arány.

A bécsi egészségügyi minisztérium által csütörtökön nyilvánosságra hozott kábítószer-fogyasztási jelentés szerint az utóbbi 12 hónapban csökkent a kábítószerezők aránya, csak a cannabis-származékoknál haladja meg az 1 százalékot. Az osztrákok egyötöde életében legalább egyszer nyúlt kábítószerhez, de többségük csak kipróbálta a drogot, és nem vált fogyasztóvá. 

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD>




</TD><TD class=Author>MTI</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Melitta (2006 Január 6)

*Koccintás sörrel<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>*
<o> </o>
_Magyar ember sörrel nem koccint, így tiltakozva az 1849-es aradi kivégzések ellen, ami után az osztrákok ily módon ünnepeltek. Egyes értelmezések szerint a tilalom 150 év után érvényét vesztette.<o></o>_
<o> </o>
A kor ismerői szerint a legendára nincs írásos bizonyíték, az semmilyen történeti forrásban nem jelenik meg. Hermann Róbert történész szerint a szóbeszéd abból az időszakból származhat, amikor Magyarországon megjelent a tömeges sörfogyasztás. „Elképzelhető, hogy a borkereskedők találták ki, hogy hazafias színben tüntessék fel a bor fogyasztását szemben a sör fogyasztásával” – nyilatkozta a történész egy 1999-es, Tv2-nek adott interjújában.
<o> </o>
Katona Tamás történész szerint a németek nem is igazán koccintottak sörrel, inkább az asztalhoz csapták korsójukat. „Ábrázolás is csak egy van az osztrákokról, ahogy a győzelemre koccintanak, de akkor is hosszú pezsgőspoharakkal. A kép egyébként nem is reális, hiszen valamennyi tábornok felfelé néz a fejük felett lebegő sasra. A történet tehát mese, de az sem véletlen persze, hogy miről születnek legendák” – mondta Katona a Hajdú-Bihari Naplónak nyilatkozva 2000-ben, egy évvel a 150 éves elévülési határidő után.
<o> </o>
Hermann Róbert szerint a legenda szívóssága azt mutatja, hogy milyen mélyen rögzült a magyar társadalmi tudatban a megtorlás emléke. „A trauma azért is volt olyan erős, mert az emberek többsége a szabadságharcot jogos küzdelemnek tartotta, s nem megtorlást, hanem amnesztiát várt 1849 őszén. Az 1867-es kiegyezés után a lelki megbékélés egyik legnagyobb akadálya éppen október 6. emléke volt – nyilatkozta a történész a Kisalföld Online-nak.
<o> </o>
És az emlékezés még ma is tart, bár a *Marketing Centrum* közvélemény-kutató júniusi felmérése szerint a sörivók 45 százaléka már nem törődik a koccintási tilalommal. A hagyományhoz leginkább az idősebbek tartják magukat: a 60 év feletti sörivóknak csupán <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1:metricconverter ProductID="28, a" w:st="on">28, a</st1:metricconverter> 18-29 éveseknek viszont 61 százaléka szokott sörrel koccintani.
<o> </o>
A magyarok közt egyébként közel azonos a „sörösök” és „borosok” aránya: a válaszadók 27 százaléka a sört, és 24 százalékuk pedig a bort szereti jobban, 14 százalékuk mindkét alkoholfajtát egyformán kedveli, 35 százalékuk pedig egyiket sem szereti.


----------



## Melitta (2006 Február 7)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=449 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=center align=left width=449> 

*Hullanak az alkoholista oroszok.*


</TD></TR><TR><TD width=449>



</TD></TR><TR><TD width=449>*2005-ben 35.929 ember halt meg alkoholmérgezésben Oroszországban, valamennyivel kevesebben, mint előző évben. *
</TD></TR><TR><TD width=449>



</TD></TR><TR><TD width=449><TABLE class=imgleft cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 align=left border=0><TBODY><TR><TD>



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>A legtöbben az ország nyugati részén itták halálra magukat, 8.944-en. A moszkvaiak sem szégyenkezhetnek, mert a fővárosban is 2.521 alkoholistát győzött le végleg a vodka. 2004-ben még ennél is többen 42.715-en ittak egy pohárral többet, mint amennyit a szervezetük még békésen fel tudott dolgozni. Az orosz hatóságok mindent megtesznek az elkerülhető halálesetek megelőzése érdekében, de a rendkívül hideg orosz téli napok, és a tradíciók nem fognak változni. Így marad a szomorú statisztika, miszerint az alkoholmérgezésben elhunytak száma a világranglista örökös vezető helyére rangsorolja az oroszokat. Forrás: Mosnews.com 
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## platon (2006 Február 8)

*Mindegy, milyen alkoholt iszol, így is, úgy is használ*




Az amerikai szívgyógyászok folyóiratában megjelent tanulmány szerint mindegy, milyen alkoholtartalmú itallal él valaki, ha az nem haladja meg a napi két-három deci bornak megfelelő adagot. 
Az égetett szeszes italok szív- és érrendszert védő tulajdonsága valószínűleg a legcsekélyebb, viszont a bor és a sör rendszeres fogyasztása megelőzheti a szívinfarktust. Az alkohol jelentősen növeli a hasznos – HDL – koleszterin vérszintjét, antioxidáns és a véralvadásra gyakorolt hatása is hozzájárul a koszorúerek védelméhez. Egy új tanulmány során nem a bor vagy sör összetevőit, hanem több mint 3,5 millió áruházi vásárlás öszszetételét elemezték. Kiderült, hogy a borivók lényegesen több friss gyümölcsöt, olívabogyót, zöldséget, olajat, baromfit, alacsony zsírtartalmú sajtot, tejet és húsfélét, míg a sörkedvelők több készételt, cukrot, felvágottat, sertéshúst, vajat, kolbászfélét és cukortartalmú üdítőt vásároltak. A kutatók szerint a bor szívvédő hatásában a legnagyobb szerepe annak van, hogy a borivó családokban egészségesebben étkeznek, élnek, így az infarktus kockázata valóban kisebb. (VG)


----------



## FiFike (2006 Február 9)

Egeszsegunkre ! ;-)


----------



## sebimama (2006 Február 11)

Jó bor,jóegészség,ezt tartja a mondás.
Osztom a véleményt.A jó magyar pálinka
viszont gyógyszer.Kóstoljátok meg!
Egészségetekre! Üdv.Erzsi


----------



## FiFike (2006 Február 12)

Ures a raktar :-(


----------



## Andy5 (2006 Április 28)

Hogy lenne már üres?!Most töltöttem fel tequilával.Ejnye-bejnye!Vagy már azt is megvedeltétek?Micsoda bagázs?!Szégyeljétek az arcotokat!:111::5:


----------



## Pixi (2006 Április 29)

Andy5 írta:


> Hogy lenne már üres?!Most töltöttem fel tequilával.Ejnye-bejnye!Vagy már azt is megvedeltétek?Micsoda bagázs?!Szégyeljétek az arcotokat!:111::5:


Andyka, ezekbe kár a tequila, a kövidinka is tökéletesen megfelel nekik...


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 29)

Grof elvtars, ilyet ne mondjon, mert ebbol baj lesz:,,:


----------



## Pixi (2006 Április 29)

Mért ? Tanúim vannak rá, hogy a málnaszőrön kívül itt minden ellopnak. Maga meg ne lövöldözzön, mert még véletlenül eltalálja a Pittit...


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 29)

Az feltetlenul nem veletlen lesz:8:


----------



## Efike (2006 Április 29)

Pixi írta:


> Andyka, ezekbe kár a tequila, a kövidinka is tökéletesen megfelel nekik...


Gróf úr, ezennel lefokozom Önt al-helyettes-zsellérré, köteles rabszolgamunkát végezni kenyéren és vizen. Ön legalapvetőbb jogainkat támadja. :evil:


----------



## Pixi (2006 Április 29)

A kövidinkával kapcsolatos bejegyzésem elérte célját és a vezető alkoholistákat kiugrasztotta a bokorból. Önök észrevétlenül bele lettek húzva a csőbe és egyúttal felkerültek a detoxikálásra váró személyek toplistájára.
Mondhatnám úgyis, hogy bejött a papírforma.


----------



## Efike (2006 Április 29)

Pixi írta:


> A kövidinkával kapcsolatos bejegyzésem elérte célját és a vezető alkoholistákat kiugrasztotta a bokorból. Önök észrevétlenül bele lettek húzva a csőbe és egyúttal felkerültek a detoxikálásra váró személyek toplistájára.
> Mondhatnám úgyis, hogy bejött a papírforma.


Mindenesetre a papírforma már nem segít Önön. Fellebbviteli Bíróságom megtárgyalta az eseményt és úgy találta, hogy az Ön társadalomellenes bomlasztó kijelentései a jelenleg fennálló rendszer megdöntését célozzák, következésképpen az Ön halálra kövezése a kínzócölöpnél a társadalom érdeke. Sziveskedjen 8 napon belül felkeresni a sopronkőhidai kőbányát, vagy a lakóhelye szerint illetékes legközelebbi kőfejtőt, beszerezni saját költségén az Ön megkövezésére szolgáló első osztályú öklömnyi köveket, ellenkező esetben ennek költségei az Ön utódjaként megnevezett Andika grófnőt terhelik. :evil:


----------



## sebimama (2006 Április 29)

Pixi írta:


> A kövidinkával kapcsolatos bejegyzésem elérte célját és a vezető alkoholistákat kiugrasztotta a bokorból. Önök észrevétlenül bele lettek húzva a csőbe és egyúttal felkerültek a detoxikálásra váró személyek toplistájára.
> Mondhatnám úgyis, hogy bejött a papírforma.


 
A detoxikáló hétvégére kiürült,várja az új lakókat!
Hajrá!!


----------



## andika (2006 Április 29)

Efike írta:


> Mindenesetre a papírforma már nem segít Önön. Fellebbviteli Bíróságom megtárgyalta az eseményt és úgy találta, hogy az Ön társadalomellenes bomlasztó kijelentései a jelenleg fennálló rendszer megdöntését célozzák, következésképpen az Ön halálra kövezése a kínzócölöpnél a társadalom érdeke. Sziveskedjen 8 napon belül felkeresni a sopronkőhidai kőbányát, vagy a lakóhelye szerint illetékes legközelebbi kőfejtőt, beszerezni saját költségén az Ön megkövezésére szolgáló első osztályú öklömnyi köveket, ellenkező esetben ennek költségei az Ön utódjaként megnevezett Andika grófnőt terhelik. :evil:


 
Hogy én fizessem a Pixi grógf kövezését?
Nincs az a pénz!
Üres a kincstár!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 29)

Adok en, erre mindig van:00:


----------



## andika (2006 Április 30)

Nem kell.Nem fizetek senki helyett semmit,főleg ha bántani a karják szegénykét.


----------



## Efike (2006 Április 30)

Aki igényt tart a grófnői címre és a vele járó migrénje, az vállalja a következményeket :evil:


----------



## andika (2006 Április 30)

Vállalom.Ez nincs benne a munkaköri leirásomban és különben sem szeretném ha bántanák a Pixi grófot.Olyan agresszivak vagytok!
Nézni sem bírom.Hol a legyezőm, a repülősóm?


----------



## csocsike (2006 Április 30)

Grofno, egy vilag omltt ossze bennem. Ez egy mas vilag On legyezorol almodozik, amikor legyunk sincs eleg. Na eleg, ennek en most veget vetek.
Ha On var volna, mostantol csak vegvar lehetne.l


----------



## Melitta (2006 Május 1)

andika írta:


> Vállalom.Ez nincs benne a munkaköri leirásomban és különben sem szeretném ha bántanák a Pixi grófot.Olyan agresszivak vagytok!
> Nézni sem bírom.Hol a legyezőm, a repülősóm?


Ne is hadjad magad!!!!!!!!!!jo par grofnovel kibabraltak , szamuztek kolostorba apacanak adtak, lefejeztek stb,,,,jo ha resen vagy es vigyazzol a rangodra.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 1)

En is resen akarok lenni


----------



## Pixi (2006 Május 1)

Szégyellje magát. Ön nős ember létére még mindig résen szeretne lenni, hol itt, hol ott.
Inkább a tornácával foglalkozzon, amit az Efi nevű kontár tanácsára svédcsavarokkal rakott össze, figyelmen kívül hagyva azt a tényt, hogy a svédcsavarnak nincs annya. Erre már egyszer figyelmeztettem, de elengedte a füle mellett. A tornác vicces állaga jelentős mennyiségű turistát von el a Niagara megtekintésétől, amely miatt az ottani lángos és palacsintasütők tiltakozást jelentettek be ! Közvéleménykutatók pedig jelezték, hogy amikor ezek a képek először itt megjelentek, az oldal nézettsége jelentősen megnövekedett.


----------



## Pixi (2006 Május 1)

> ..vagy a lakóhelye szerint illetékes legközelebbi kőfejtőt, beszerezni saját költségén az Ön megkövezésére szolgáló első osztályú öklömnyi köveket,...


Ön, tájékozatlanságából kifolyólag, figyelmen kívül hagyta azt a tényt, hogy a fennt említett öklömnyi és elsőosztályú kö ára, a tiranai IV-es metró építkezésének bejelentésére, a duplájára nőtt és nekünk likviditási gondjaink vannak. Vegye figyelembe azt is, hogy a hétvégi lovaspólón a bal bokánk kissé megrándult.
Megértését előre is köszönöm


----------



## Efike (2006 Május 1)

Tisztelt Elitélt,
a Fellebbviteli Bíróság titkárságvezetőjével és a Hóhéripari Szakmunkásképző vezető portásával konzultáltam. Tájékoztatásuk szerint az Ön olcsó kifogásait a Bíróság nem veszi figyelembe, annál is inkább, mert fellebbezésre helyt nem adott. Amennyiben Ön nem szerzi be a köveket, akkor Ön képletesen lesz megkövezve és kivégzését villamosszékbe kötözve (gondolom laposelemet sem tud hozni) egy Ön által felhergelt királykobrával realizáljuk.
Kérem fentiek szives tudomásulvételét.


----------



## Csillag (2006 Május 1)

Ez jó lesz?


----------



## Efike (2006 Május 1)

:ugras: :ugras:


----------



## Melitta (2006 Május 1)

kaptok parkolohelyet


----------



## andika (2006 Május 1)

csocsike írta:


> Grofno, egy vilag omltt ossze bennem. Ez egy mas vilag On legyezorol almodozik, amikor legyunk sincs eleg. Na eleg, ennek en most veget vetek.
> Ha On var volna, mostantol csak vegvar lehetne.l


 
A legyek hiánya kedves Lovagom csak örömmel tölt el,viszont az már nem hogy ön és a másik lovagocska mindig egy védtelen nőt és egy aőus korban lévő grófot akarnak kicsinálni.
Látom Önöknek semmi sem szent,ahelyett hogy egymással hadakoznának,szóval ne is várják,hogy a legközelebbi bálomon meghívott kapjanak.
Pedig rengeteg szesz lés isteni lovaginák lesznek a következő bálomon,na de ...


----------



## andika (2006 Május 1)

Melitta írta:


> Ne is hadjad magad!!!!!!!!!!jo par grofnovel kibabraltak , szamuztek kolostorba apacanak adtak, lefejeztek stb,,,,jo ha resen vagy es vigyazzol a rangodra.


 
látod,senki sem véd meg!!!!:12: :12: :12:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Május 1)

Tisztelt Grofno! Onok anyit harcoltak az egyenjogusagert, ideje ,hogy meg is kapjak. Itt nincsenek vedtelen szegeny urinok, itt csak ver es bambi szomjas amazonok vannak


----------



## Melitta (2006 Június 4)

*Európa alkoholista!* 

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=468 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=fekete13_b colSpan=3>Az Európai Bizottság megbízásából készített felmérés szerint az európaiak isznak a legtöbbet az összes földrész közül. 
A tanulmány szerint átlagosan 11 liter alkohol fogy a felnőtt lakoságra vetítve a kontinensen. Mintegy 23 millió ember kifjezetten krónikus alkoholfüggő, és évente több mint százezer halálesetét felelős az ital. Az utóbbi szám akkor jóval nagyobb lenne, ha az alkohollal kapcsolatos egészségügyi problémákat is belevették volna.
</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=3> 



Nagyon lemaradtunk, ezek a fiuk tulteljesitettek.
A raktar ures,fel kellenne tolteni.

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## andika (2006 Június 4)

csocsike írta:


> Tisztelt Grofno! Onok anyit harcoltak az egyenjogusagert, ideje ,hogy meg is kapjak. Itt nincsenek vedtelen szegeny urinok, itt csak ver es bambi szomjas amazonok vannak


 
Mindkettő jöhet!:44:


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Június 4)

A Bambi már nem divat. Vér? Hát, ha jobban megnézitek a borgazdát, lehet hogy nem is bor van az üvegben?!


----------



## andika (2006 Június 4)

Nem is tudtam,hogy a "Tanár Úr" ezzel is foglalkozik.
Ettől sem lett szimpatikusabb,sőt a cimke után csak nő az ellenszenv.
De az ovónéni igyekezete igen szimpatikus. Csak a Te kedvedért ez is jó lesz, a bambi + kiváncsiságból megkostolnám egyszer mert már annyit hallottam róla.Köszönöm.


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Június 4)

Hu! Ez nehezen ment, de megvan! Találtam neked Bambit, Andika! Bár az én véleményem az, hogy sokat nem veszítessz, ha kihagyod a Bambi-ivást. Kárpótlásul küldök valamit a "vérre szomjas amazonoknak" - Boszorkányvér a bor neve. Ez garantáltan finom és garantáltan ütős. Egészségetekre!


----------



## andika (2006 Június 4)

Hát Teljesen meghatódtam Óvónéni, nagyon köszönöm,hogy kerestél nekem Bambit,el is mentettem magamnak hamár meginni nem tudom.a Boszorkányvért minthamár ittam volna.Kár hogy nem jössz a találkozóra,akkor tudnánk együtt is inni valamit akár boszorkányvért.
kÖSZÖNÖM,KEDVES VAGY.tE MIT INNÁL? HOZZOK NEKED!


----------



## platon (2006 Június 4)

Kedélyes csevely!
Hogyan működik egy magamfajta üzenetrögzítő. Napközben a gazdám dolgozik, ahogy rajta kívül még pár millióan, s olyankor én fogadom a hívásokat. Fogadom a hívást, köszöntöm a hívót, s közlöm, hogy a gazdám nincs itthon, de a sípszó után hagyhat neki üzenetet. Kérem, amíg beszélek, várjanak türelmesen. Ez nem a parlament, ahol következmények nélkül belebeszélhetnek egymás mondandójába. Itt vagy én beszélek, vagy önök, vagy az önök udvariatlan, rosszul programozott pr-halandzsagépe. A kettő együtt nem megy. Szóval, nem ártana, ha vennének egy mély levegőt, mielőtt belefognak. A gazdám nem hiszi el, hogy szoktak köszönni is, még soha sem hallotta önöket köszönni. Esetleg megadhatnák, hogy hol hívhatja vissza önöket. Bár erre nincs szükség. Elárulom, még egyetlen gépi üzenetüket sem hallgatta végig. Nem foglalkozik olyan politikusokkal, akik még a saját üzenetüket sem tudják az elejétől a végéig elmondani. <?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>
Hát ez van. Kár belém beszélni az adóforintokat.
Ha vissza akarsz hallgatni nyomd meg a kettes gombot. ( Hát nem kedves?)


----------



## Stirlitz (2006 Június 5)

<TABLE cellSpacing=10 width=518 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top align=right width="20%">MACDUFF</TD><TD vAlign=top align=left>Oly későn mentél aludni, barátom,
Hogy most ily későn ébredsz?</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top align=right>KAPUS</TD><TD vAlign=top>Második kakasszóig idogáltunk;
S inni, uram, három nagy dolog atyja.</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top align=right>MACDUFF</TD><TD vAlign=top>És legfőképp melyik három dolognak?</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top align=right>KAPUS</TD><TD vAlign=top>Istókuccse, uram, az orrfestésnek, az alvásnak meg a vizelésnek. A ringyólkodást, uram, csábítja és kábítja: felpiszkálja a vágyat, de cserbenhagy a végrehajtásnál. Ennélfogva kiadósabb ivászatra csakugyan rá lehet mondani, hogy csűrcsavarosan és rókamód viselkedik a ringyósággal szemben: gyártja és rontja; birizgálja és elsikkasztja; rábeszél és elbátortalanít tőle; talpra állítja és kicsinálja, hogy ne bírjon állani; következésképp: orránál fogva vezeti álmában, és amikor beugratta a lefekvésbe, ő maga megugrik. *(William Shakespeare: Macbeth. *
_*Szabó Lőrinc* *fordítása)*_​</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## zolcsika (2006 Június 5)

Szerintem a Nők valóban jobban birják az alkohol mint a férfiak, azon egyszerü oknál fogva, hogy kevesebbet isznak. Ez adódik terrnészetesm önkontrolljukból és sokoldalu társadalmi feladataikból, gyerek,család házimunka. Nem olvastam statisztikákat, de ez tuti. Ezenkivül minden relativ . A férfiaknál sok esetben az együtt ivás a barátság követelménye a nőknél ez nem ennyire full, más szempontok érvényesülnek. Persze nem szeretnék általánositani de ha egy férfi nem iszik valamiért az kiesett a pikszisből A nőnél az a fontos, hogy csinos, szép okos és kellemes legyen. Csunyán veszi ki magát ha jobban iszik !a férfiak a más szemében a szálkát rögtön észreveszik és feltünik a dolog.
Szóval ez életvitel és nem fizikai adottság kérdése szerintem...


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Június 5)

Annyiban egyetértek, hogy nem(csak) fizikai adottság kérdése. Láttam már nagy darab nőt-férfit úgy berúgva, mint egy csacsi – néhány pohárkától. És láttam már kicsi, véznát, aki beitta a társaságot az asztal alá. De: ha a nőknél működik (?) az önkontroll, a férfiaknál miért nem? Az viszont szent igaz, hogy nők esetében egészen más a társadalmi megítélés. Ezért is jellemzőbb, hogy a nők inkább zugivók. Bár, nem tudom, nektek van-e olyan tapasztalatotok, hogy manapság – főleg túlnyomórészt férfiakat foglalkoztató munkahelyeken – a nők megpróbálják felvenni a versenyt a férfiakkal ezen a téren is. Talán rosszul felfogott emancipációból, talán mert így akarják elfogadtatni magukat, vagy a jó ég tudja miért. A mai fiatal lányokról már ne is beszéljünk! Diszkókban, szórakozóhelyeken ezek az ifjú hölgyek szinte már sportot csinálnak a piálásból. Tisztelet a kivételnek!

Kedves vagy Andika! Legyen mondjuk Wermouth.


----------



## andika (2006 Június 5)

Wermouth?????
Ilyet is jrég hallotam.
De gondolom nem Éva tipusú. Milyet szeretnél???


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Június 5)

Na, látszik hogy míly zűllött nőszemély vagy! A wermouth csak gyűjtőfogalom, fűszeres borpárlatot jelent (- legalábbis azt hiszem) Többféle márka létezik belőle, mint pl. a Martini.
Én egyébként úgy gondoltam, hogy az itallapon majdcsak eljutunk a wermouthig! Egy valamirevaló itallap pedig így néz ki:

Az itallap összeállításának sorrendje: <?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>

üdítőitalok <o></o>
kávék, kávékülönlegességek <o></o>
bor <o></o>
pezsgő <o></o>
*wermouth *<o></o>
sör <o></o>
energiaitalok <o></o>
röviditalok <o></o>
likőrök <o></o>
koktélok 
És ha már a koktéloknál tartunk: bár a Pinacolada (jól hangzik, nem?) nem tartalmaz wermouthot, azért most elfogadnám! Na akkor: :222:


----------



## andika (2006 Június 5)

Elöszőr is bocsika a tudatlanságomért. Édesanyám 20 évig vendéglátos volt,de én csak a söröket ismerem,mert azt szeretem.

Drága Óvónéni itt a Martinid , ahogy szereted,sok szeretettel:


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Június 5)

Köszi Andika! Most kérlek, lépj át a zene topicba! Délután felraktam a Sör-dalt. Ezek szerint most nem is jön rosszul!


----------



## andika (2006 Június 5)

Sör-dal?Az jó lesz,hamár söröm nincs.Na,majd pénteken!
Köszike.
Te nem tudsz jönni a talira?


----------



## Melitta (2006 Június 11)

es mi van a bor dallal?


----------



## Pixi (2006 Június 13)

Egy kis unaloműző, virtuális itallap...
-
http://pixi.extra.hu/kocsma.html


----------



## andika (2006 Június 13)

És mi hiányzik róla?
A SÖR!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 13)

Azt megitta:5:


----------



## andika (2006 Június 13)

Az egy dolog,de engem nem hivott!


----------



## zolcsika (2006 Június 14)

A vörösbor kimondottan ajánlott mindenkinek főleg étkezés után, de csak jó minőségü.


----------



## platon (2006 Június 20)

*Egyre többen akarják tökrészegre leinni magukat<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>*
2006-06-20 18:00:47<o></o>
<o> </o>
<TABLE class=MsoNormalTable style="BACKGROUND: #d1d7b3; WIDTH: 168.75pt; mso-cellspacing: 0cm; mso-table-lspace: 2.25pt; mso-table-rspace: 2.25pt; mso-table-anchor-vertical: paragraph; mso-table-anchor-horizontal: column; mso-table-left: left; mso-padding-alt: 1.5pt 1.5pt 1.5pt 1.5pt" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=225 align=left border=0><TBODY><TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 0; mso-yfti-lastrow: yes"><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; PADDING-RIGHT: 1.5pt; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; PADDING-LEFT: 1.5pt; PADDING-BOTTOM: 1.5pt; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 100%; PADDING-TOP: 1.5pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width="100%"><o> </o>
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>Alig van különbség a német 12-18 év között lévő fiúk és lányok alkoholfogyasztási szokása között - derült ki a német Szövetségi Egészségügyi Tájékoztatási Intézet reprezentatív felméréséből. A lányok egynegyede rászokott a korábban férfiakra jellemző célzott "tökrészegségre".Különös aggodalomra ad okot, hogy a nőknél a fokozott alkoholfogyasztás gyorsan vezet függőséghez és egészségkárosodáshoz. A felmérésből az is kiderült, hogy a mértéktelen alkoholizálás a negyven és ötven év közötti nők körében ismét tetőzik. A három évvel ezelőtt végzett Országos Lakossági Egészségfelmérésből kiderült, hogy Magyarországon - saját bevallás szerint - a nők 3 százaléka, a férfiak 18 százaléka egészségkárosító mértékben iszik. VGO<o></o>


----------



## Melitta (2006 Június 20)

> egészségkárosító mértékben iszik


 
mi mertekkel iszunk  es kulonben is ki az aki bevallja hogy mertektelenul iszik? Ha mar ki kell dobni a Halottmoso vidam kocsmabol ekkor se biztos hogy az egeszseget karositja hanem csak a takaritono munkajat akarjuk megkonyiteni.


----------



## alya (2006 Június 21)

Én (mert nincs 3 csillag a szöveg utánn). És ki a takarytónő?


----------



## platon (2006 Június 22)

Ki is írta? "Én úgy szeretek részeg lenni, mert nékem akkor nem fáj semmi..."


----------



## alya (2006 Június 22)

Te olyan bölcs vagy Platon. Ezt az "idézetet" már sokan monták, nem épp mindég ilyen szavakkal, de a jelentések 1remennnek - így van ez amikor valaki nagyon szereti a macskát/catt. Én még a kígyókat, békákat és mind a 11 fehéregerünket is, pedik mindég lesz*nak-p*nak amikor dajkálom őket, ilyen az élet (is) mondanám. "...Csak a fejem ne fájna..."


----------



## csocsike (2006 Június 22)




----------



## alya (2006 Június 22)

Csocsike kedves,
igen láttam, hogy elvagy varázsolva. Így is nagyon szépésokos vagy. De azért a rengőHercegnők valamejike vehetne 1kis erőt s visszavarázsolhatna a békábúl. Vagy azmásminekinő mind, mind sorra féla békátú?


----------



## andika (2006 Június 22)

CuuuuuuuP!


----------



## platon (2006 Június 22)

Bizony aya! A jelentések, tartalmak is egyre mennek. ( Ha van még inger és ingerület.) Fájó fejü egerünkben a jel, jelentés kódja marad megfejthetetlen. Ettől leszünk bölcsek. Az ingerek meg maradjanak, az utókorra!
A piás macska értelem "jelentése" (is)


----------



## alya (2006 Június 23)

Platón, értessz - vagy nem. Én sem téged - vagy mégis. "JELBESZÉD AZ ÉLETÜNK...", - Te a bölcs tudod honnan és kitől az idézet.
Üdv és légy jó továbbra is.


----------



## Melitta (2006 Június 27)

Alkoholhiány lehet Oroszországban <script type="text/javascript">addToShelf("20060627oroszalk","Alkoholhiány lehet Oroszországban","/gazdasag/20060627oroszalk.aspx?s=hk");</script>
<table style="margin-top: 5px;" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"> <tbody><tr> <td class="articleHeader" valign="middle">
</td> <td width="2">
</td> <td class="articleHeaderRight" valign="middle">
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> 
Nem árulhatnak alkoholt nagyon sok orosz üzletben július elsejétől, mert nem elegendő jövedéki jegy. Így az importtermékek teljesen kiszorulhatnak a piacról. 
<input name="__VIEWSTATE" value="dDwtMTM1MzQxNTUyOzs+g2j0UmcI895SFFJjlICshcln5Q8=" type="hidden"> A Kommerszant című lap beszámolója szerint igen valószínű, hogy az orosz üzletek július elsejétől nem forgalmaznak importált szeszipari termékeket, számos kereskedő már napok óta nem tart ilyeneket. Új jövedéki adójegynek kellene kerülnie a szeszesitalok palackjaira, de ezen jegyekből nem készült elég, jelenleg csak a vezető vodkagyártók tudják bélyeggel ellátni termékeiket. 
Az új zárjegy nélkül nem lehet forgalmazni a jövő hónapban már szeszesitalokat Oroszországban. A jegyek hiánya olyan súlyos, hogy a lap szerint valószínű, hogy az egész nyári szezonban egy sor italféleséget, elsősorban importtermékeket, többek között borokat és konyakokat sem lehet majd kapni az országban. 
A kereskedők számára különösen kellemetlen, hogy a régi jeggyel ellátott palackok esetleg a nyakukon maradnak, mert tilos ezek adójegyeit átragasztani vagy átragasztatni az új jegyekkel - derül ki a lap tudósításából. A hét közepétől a keményebb szeszek orosz kedvelői beérhetik az egyedül forgalmazott vodkával.


----------



## alya (2006 Június 28)

Akkor én Oroszországba az idén nem megyek nyaralni


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 2)

Ezek szerint ottanság megint nagy keletje lesz az arcszeszeknek meg a kölniknek! Képzeljétek, micsoda üzlet lenne!


----------



## katamama (2006 Július 2)

Krasznaja Moszkva!


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 2)

Na, ez találó! Dühükben biztosan vörösben látnak mindent!


----------



## Piroska (2006 Július 3)

Azért találtam egy kis finomságot virtuálisan évezhető!


----------



## platon (2006 Július 6)

Gorbi vodka nincs?


----------



## allegro (2006 Július 6)

Oroszországban már csak zárjegyes alkoholt lehet forgalmazni, sőt Moszkvában is csak bizonyos üzletek árusíthatnak. Úgyhogy ne válogass!


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 6)

Úgy tudom, hogy itthon is csak zárjegyest lehet forgalmazni. De azért kapni nemcsak zárjegyest lehet! A kiskaput mindig megtalálják.


----------



## andika (2006 Július 6)

Ja,meg tablettásat,amitől megvakulhatsz.


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 6)

Hát azért veszik, mert már úgy megvakultak, hogy az orrukig sem látnak! És mindig arra hivatkoznak, hogy milyen egészséges a vörösbor, "be is van bizonyítva a doktorok által"!


----------



## andika (2006 Július 6)

Az igazi valóban szüllőből készült,az téynleg egészséges,csak a zárjegyes itóka sem mindig azt rejti amit a cimke rejt.Sajnos.


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 6)

Na, ja! És persze csak mértékkel. Nem úgy, mint az ujjnyi, de függőleges ujjal mérve! A "Sajnos"-hoz meg annyit fűznék: eddig sem működött valami fényesen a fogyasztóvédelem, most aztán meg még úgyse! Őket is bőszen utoléri a leépítés, mint a tisztiorvosi szolgálatot.


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 18)

A pezsgő nőies és nem hízlal
2006. július 17., 23:21 





<TABLE height=20 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" bgColor=#cfe6ee border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width=5> </TD><TD align=middle width=20>



</TD><TD class=kektabla align=middle width=55> </TD><TD align=middle width=20>



</TD><TD width=300> </TD><TD>javascript:void(window.open('http:/...eight=380,left=100,top=100,scrollbars=yes'));</TD><TD>http://www.deluxe.hu/printerfriendly.php?article=2303</TD><TD width=10> </TD><TD>javascript:csokkent();</TD><TD>javascript:novel();</TD><TD width=13> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>




<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD><TD id=lead>*A pezsgőfogyasztás mindenütt megnőtt, ahol felbukkant A francia nők nem híznak el című kötet - a szerző ugyanis a világ egyik leghíresebb francia pezsgőjének amerikai forgalmazója.*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<!--cikkoldalcim--><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD><TD id=cikktest>A magyar könyvpiacon is nagy sikert aratott a vékony kis kötet, amelynek Mireille Guilliano a szerzője. Eszerint mindent lehet enni - sajtot, csokoládét, libamájat - csak éppen mértékkel, és az sem mindegy persze, hogy mikor. No meg arról, hogy mindenhez kiváló egy pohár jó minőségű pezsgő.
A világ nagy pezsgőházai azonban - amint azt az egyik népszerű magyar szakmai magazin megállapítja - ennek ellenére elsősorban és hagyományosan maszkulin jellegű borokból - a chardonnay és a pinot noir felhasználásával - készítenek pezsgőt.
Pezsgőt lehet készíteni csak pinot noirból is, ha a levet és a szőlő héját nem sokkal a préselés után szétválasztják, így ugyanis az ital fehér marad. Lehet pezsgőt csinálni fehérszőlőből, és persze rafinált cuvée-kből is, azaz különféle szőlőfajták és borok keverékéből.
A nők egyre inkább kedvelik francia honban is a rozé pezsgőt. Újabban a Lady Rose nevű, csúcsminőségű szőlőkből készült, szép lazacrózsaszín, elegáns nedű a kedvenc. A házasítás, azaz a cuvée krémjének a 100 százalékban chardonnay szőlőből készült Amour de Deutz nevű pezsgőt tekintik, amelynek aromája a szakírók szerint fehér virágokra emlékeztet.
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Melitta (2006 Augusztus 15)

Az alkoholizmus című játszma



Az alkoholfüggőséget manapság betegségnek tartják a szakemberek. Ez kétségkívül nagy előrelépés a korábbi szemlélethez képest, amikor pusztító rossz szokásnak vagy egyfajta végzetnek tekintették.


A mai szemlélet is adós marad azonban a magyarázattal, miért lesz az egyik emberből alkoholista, miközben a másik hasonló élethelyzetben elkerüli e csapdát. Az a játszma, amiről most szó lesz, nem érint mindenkit, mégis tipikus helyzetet elemez. Fontos tudni, hogy az érintettek közül egyik sem hibáztatható vagy tehető felelőssé teljes egészében. A résztvevők tettesek és áldozatok egyszerre, akiket csaknem sorsszerű adottságok sodortak e megoldás után kiáltó helyzetbe. 
*Színház az egész életünk?*



Az elmúlt fél évszázad talán legnagyobb hatású személyiségelmélete egy amerikai pszichiáter, Eric Berne nevéhez fűződik. Ő dolgozta ki a tranzakcióanalízis nevű modellt, melynek lényege, hogy az emberek az egymás közötti társas kapcsolatok során személyiségük eltérően érett részeivel fordulnak egymás felé. A mindnyájunkban fellelhető Felnőtt, Szülő és Gyerek tárgyal, egyezkedik, vall szerelmet vagy éppen veszekszik a másikban fellelhető Felnőttel, Szülővel és Gyerekkel. Könnyű belátni, hogy így már két ember esetében is kilencféle kapcsolat jöhet létre, ami hatványozódik, ha mondjuk egy házaspár beszélgetésébe bekapcsolódik az anyós vagy a szomszéd.
Eric Berne szerint egész életünkben játsszuk különféle szerepeinket: a férj a mindent tudó Szülő pózában oktatja ki az értetlen Gyereket játszó feleségét a családi autó technikai problémájáról, majd ugyanez a feleség másnap a szervízben tökéletesen alakítja a Felnőttet, aki nem hagyja, hogy átverjék a szerelők. A szerepek, a tranzakciók és az ezekből felépülő ún. játszmák hozzátartoznak az élethez, gördülékenyebbé, érdekesebbé, szórakoztatóbbá teszik. Akkor van baj, ha valaki berögzül szerepeibe és valamelyik játszmáját életre-halálra kezdi játszani.
*Ma verekszik, holnap fogadkozik*
Eric Berne talán legszemléletesebben az alkoholista játszmáját mutatja be magyarul is megjelent Emberi játszmák c. könyvében. A szerző első hallásra talán meglepő állítása szerint az alkoholista játszmájában nem az alkohol a legfontosabb tényező. Többnyire egy kétszemélyes "darabról" van szó, amelyben a főszerep az Alkoholistáé, akinek mindig van egy "Üldözője", egyben "Megmentője" - rendszerint a házastársa. A feleség kezdetben megadóan tűri, hogy a részegen hazatérő férj összerondítsa a lakást, később azt is, hogy megverje. Másnap reggel korholja gyalázatos életmódjáért, természetesen eredménytelenül. A későbbi fázisokban, ami gyakran az alkoholista szervi leromlásával jár együtt, a korholás, megbocsátás, fenyegetés, tűrés már összecsúszik, de a játszma változatlanul megmarad, és természetesen a férj tovább iszik.
A két főszereplő nyeresége - ami minden játszmára jellemző - abból adódik, hogy a férj folyamatosan képes kiváltani és fenntartani egy nagyon intenzív érzelmekkel teli helyzetet. Neki leginkább erre van szüksége. Igazából nem vagy nem csak az alkohol okozta élvezetéért iszik, hanem - bár nem tud róla - azért a helyzetért, amelyben a felesége kizárólag vele foglalkozik. Gyanítható, hogy a feleség oldaláról is hasonló motívum játszhat szerepet, amiért eltűri a megaláztatásokat. Ha ugyanis belátná, hogy férjét ezzel nem lehet "megmenteni", és kilépne a játszmából (olykor a házasságból), valószínűleg nem az következne be, amire hivatkozik. Ha a férj nagyivó, de még nem igazi alkoholista, még az is előfordulhat, hogy el tudja hagyni az alkoholt. Ha azonban valódi alkoholistával van dolgunk, akkor ő hathatós külső segítség nélkül már nem képes elhagyni az ivást, akkor sem, ha rájön a probléma gyökerére. Az alkoholizmussal való szembesülés azonban mindenképp az első nagy jelentőségű lépés, ami nélkül a megoldásra esély sincs. 
Eric Berne szerint a játszma főszereplője az alkoholista, aki személyiségének Gyermek-részével nap mint nap kikényszeríti házastársából a reakciót a magatartásából sugárzó kérdésre: "Lássuk, meg tudsz-e állítani a lejtőn?" A feleség erre mindig Szülőként reagál: "Abba kell hagynod, különben�". A férj állandóan provokálja a feleséget, aki erre vádakkal vagy megbocsátással reagál. Az sem oldaná meg a problémát, ha nem venne tudomást párja alkoholizálásáról, ezzel ugyanis haragot vagy agressziót váltana ki a férjből. Neki egyenesen szüksége van a feleség felháborodására, vádaskodására, kétségbeesésére, majd megbocsátására ahhoz, hogy az érzelmi háztartása egyensúlyba kerüljön.
*A kórosan függő feleség*
Az amerikai pszichiáter szerint az Alkoholista-játszma főszereplője leginkább attól fél, hogy valóban intim viszonyba kerüljön másokkal, mindenek előtt a feleségével. Ez nem csak a szexuális életben okoz nehézségeket. Általában fél attól, hogy bárkit közel engedjen magához, bárkivel őszinte legyen. A nagy indulatkitörések pótolják az intimitás és a közelség valódi, egészséges megnyilvánulásait. Az alkoholista felesége látszólag áldozat, akinek semmi köze a férj alkoholizmusáéhoz, pedig valójában ő is keményen "játszik", nélküle nem működik az egész. Sokszor maga is koodependens, azaz kórosan függ egy másik embertől - a férjtől -, és akkor sem tud neki nemet mondani, elhagyni, ha ennek elkerülhetetlenségét józan ésszel belátja. E kóros függőség magyarázza meg, miért tűri el sok asszony a bántalmazást férjétől még akkor is, amikor felbonthatná a házasságot. A koodependens személyiség mások gyengeségéből táplálkozik: a tárgyilagos kívülállók szerint elviselhetetlen és értelmetlen kapcsolatnak fenntartása ad célt, keretet az életének. Gyakran gyerekkori bántalmazások, szexuális traumák, súlyos testi-lelki megpróbáltatások magyarázzák a koodependencia kialakulását.
Természetes ez a modell nem húzható rá minden alkohol-problémával küzdő ember esetére. Másféle pszichológiai indítékból is válhat az ember alkoholistává, esetleg más szenvedély alternatívájaként, a drogról való leszokás után nyúlnak a pohárhoz. Sokan "csak" társaság nagy ivójának kategóriáig jutnak el, és sosem lesz belőlük valódi alkoholista.
*Játszmák nélkül élni*
Az alkoholista-játszma megismerésével rádöbbenünk arra a problémára, hogy egyes emberek számára az ital elhagyása sem szünteti meg életük alapvető tisztázatlanságait. (Természetesen az alkoholizmus feladása nélkül erre még esélyük sincs.) Az ún. gyógyult alkoholisták társaságában gyakran érzik a kívülállók, hogy az illetőknek egyszerűen sivárrá lett az életük. Eltűnt belőlük mindaz a szín és elevenség, amit a berúgás-másnaposság, a bűn és bűnhődés váltakozása jelentett. Jelentős részük ugyanis a leszokás után nem képes ugyanolyan "érdekes" elfoglaltságot találni magának, mint amilyen korábbi szenvedélye volt. Mivel klasszikus módon fél az intimitástól, a hiteles emberi kapcsolatoktól, állandó kísértést érez arra, hogy visszakanyarodjék a régi útra, és megint elrontsa az életét. Ekkor ugyanis neki lesz "igaza", és végre megint az ismerős játszmában találja magát.
Az effajta "életjátszmák" évek, esetleg évtizedek során nyerik el végső formájukat, a tőlük való megszabadulást sem lehet egyik napról a másikra remélni. Aki felismeri, hogy alkoholistaként vagy megmentő-üldöző feleségként ráillik a fenti leírás, megtette az első lépést a játszmamentes, valódi intimitásra, őszinteségre, hiteles kommunikációra épülő párkapcsolat felé. A folytatás persze nem lesz könnyű, sőt komoly akadályokkal kell számolni. Gyakran a házasság végét jelenti, ha az egyik szereplő véget vet a játszmának. Meglepő módon ez az iszákos férj "kijózanodására" is vonatkozik.
Végül az életükön változtatni akaróknak el kell mondjuk, hogy az olykor sokkoló felismerés után igen is van remény a gyógyulásra. Szakember és szenvedélyüktől már megszabadult egykori játszmaszereplők is szívesen adnak hathatós segítséget az egyes lépések megtételéhez. Elérhetőségük és a szükséges információk megtalálhatók oldalunkon.
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 bgColor=#eeeeee border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=infobar_text vAlign=center align=middle>Pusztai Éva</TD><TD vAlign=center>



</TD><TD class=infobar_text align=middle> 
*Forrás:*
HáziPatika.com
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Sztyopa (2006 Augusztus 15)

Hát ez az ember nagyon szépen leírta az alkoholizmust.
Én két szóval le tudom írni.
Szerintem az alkoholizmus egy Nagy Menekülés.


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Augusztus 15)

Sztyopa írta:


> Hát ez az ember nagyon szépen leírta az alkoholizmust.
> Én két szóval le tudom írni.
> Szerintem az alkoholizmus egy Nagy Menekülés.


 
... ami zsákutcába vezet!


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 15)

óvónéni írta:


> ... ami zsákutcába vezet!


vagy sehova


----------



## hopink (2006 Augusztus 15)

az alkohol ol butit nyomorba dont


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 15)

hopink írta:


> az alkohol ol butit nyomorba dont


ezt én a tejjel ismerem,na mindegy


----------



## Faár (2006 Augusztus 15)

Egyébként meg alkoholista az aki többet iszik mint az orvosa. Csak tudnám mennyit iszik az enyém.


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 17)

Ismerek néhány alkoholbogarat, egyik sem tartozik a kedvenceim közé. Az életet mindegyik kivétel nélkül utálja, mert nem úgy sikerült megvalósítani álmaikat, ahogy szreték volna. Ezt kudarcnak élik meg, a kudarc fájadalmát, pedig alkohollal tompítják. 
Az alkoholizmus betegség. Senki nem születik alkoholbogárnak, azért mindenki maga tett, hogy ilyenné váljon. Senkinek nem volt kötelező és nem is lesz az. Hogy miért lesz valaki "muslica"? Hát mert gyenge szembenézni a gondokkal, inkább menekül egy jobb világba, ahol letompult érzékszervvel, kikapcsolt kisaggyal el lehet viselni a vereséget. Persze, akkor mikor kijózanodnak már megint az önmaguk rossz életébe csöppennek bele. A mókuskerék meg forog tovább!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 17)

Ila1 írta:


> Ismerek néhány alkoholbogarat, egyik sem tartozik a kedvenceim közé. Az életet mindegyik kivétel nélkül utálja, mert nem úgy sikerült megvalósítani álmaikat, ahogy szreték volna. Ezt kudarcnak élik meg, a kudarc fájadalmát, pedig alkohollal tompítják.
> Az alkoholizmus betegség. Senki nem születik alkoholbogárnak, azért mindenki maga tett, hogy ilyenné váljon. Senkinek nem volt kötelező és nem is lesz az. Hogy miért lesz valaki "muslica"? Hát mert gyenge szembenézni a gondokkal, inkább menekül egy jobb világba, ahol letompult érzékszervvel, kikapcsolt kisaggyal el lehet viselni a vereséget. Persze, akkor mikor kijózanodnak már megint az önmaguk rossz életébe csöppennek bele. A mókuskerék meg forog tovább!


 
Ezt nagyon szepen megfogalmaztad. Ismertem en is sok igazi nehez alkoholistat . Parat le is szoktattam a piarol ill lenyegessen visszavettek. Sok embernel eleg a megfeleo hangot megtalani es segit. A baj a rohano vilag az emberek , onmagukba fordultsaga, az a kozony amivel atlepik az elesetteket. Szamomra egy szabaj letezik. Akkor van jogod lenezni a masikat amikor segito kezet nyujtasz hogy folaljon.


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 17)

csocsike írta:


> Ezt nagyon szepen megfogalmaztad. Ismertem en is sok igazi nehez alkoholistat . Parat le is szoktattam a piarol ill lenyegessen visszavettek. Sok embernel eleg a megfeleo hangot megtalani es segit. A baj a rohano vilag az emberek , onmagukba fordultsaga, az a kozony amivel atlepik az elesetteket. Szamomra egy szabaj letezik. Akkor van jogod lenezni a masikat amikor segito kezet nyujtasz hogy folaljon.


Nagyon igaz,komám,nagyon igaz!de azért azt se felejtsük el, az is kell ám hozzáhogy ő is akarja.Iszonyatos akaraterő nélkül nem megy.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 17)

tibi írta:


> Nagyon igaz,komám,nagyon igaz!de azért azt se felejtsük el, az is kell ám hozzáhogy ő is akarja.Iszonyatos akaraterő nélkül nem megy.


 

Persze, segiteni csak azon lehet aki hagyja es akarja. Annelkul nem megy.


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 17)

csocsike írta:


> Persze, segiteni csak azon lehet aki hagyja es akarja. Annelkul nem megy.


Én sajnos azt tapasztaltam,hogy sokan nem akarják.van körülöttem példa,eljöttek nyugdíjba,nem tudnak mit kezdeni magukkal és naponta háromszor b...nak be.Ez perspektíva?Amikor meg szólok neki,mert a barátom,akkor besértődik és azóta sem szól hozzám.Akkor most?Nézem,hogy megy tönkre.


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Augusztus 17)

csocsike írta:


> Ezt nagyon szepen megfogalmaztad. Ismertem en is sok igazi nehez alkoholistat . Parat le is szoktattam a piarol ill lenyegessen visszavettek. Sok embernel eleg a megfeleo hangot megtalani es segit. A baj a rohano vilag az emberek , onmagukba fordultsaga, az a kozony amivel atlepik az elesetteket. Szamomra egy szabaj letezik. Akkor van jogod lenezni a masikat amikor segito kezet nyujtasz hogy folaljon.


 
Félreértés ne essék, én nem nézem le sem az alkoholistákat, sem más betegeket (véleményem szerint az alkoholizmus betegség). Csak az a véleményem, hogy szemléletváltásra van szükségük, nem kellene a világ fájdalmát magukon viselniük, melankolikusan, flagmán hozzáállni a dolgokhoz. Senkinek sem könnyű. Igaz van, akinek nehezebb, de az élet szépsége az, ha FEL TUDSZ ÁLLNI a rossz passz után, ha gazdagabban, valamilyen bölcsességgel lépsz tovább. 

Mint minden beteget, így az alkoholistákat sem szabad elítélni, megbélyegezni. Segíteni kell, hogy megtalálják életük értelmét, a szépet ebben a világban. Hogy ezt ki milyen módon teszi, az nem lényeg. A lényeg, hogy felelősséggel tartozunk őértük is, mert mellettük élünk, met ők is emberek.


----------



## Melitta (2006 Augusztus 17)

Nehez segiteni is,es nem mindekinek lehet.
Volt egy baratnom ket pici gyerekkel, es bizony nagyon sokat probaltam segiteni. Felajanlottam hogy elmegyek vele a noname alkohol cluba is voltak periodusok amikor nem volt eleg penze hogy lemondott az italrol.
Aki alkoholista annak semmit nem szabad inni, mert nem tudja megallni,hogy ne nyuljon a masodik pohar utan.
NAgyon sok csaladi tragediat okozott a nagy merteku italozas.
Lattam bizony hogy a sirogorcs utan a rohogogorcs a benasag az izom merevseg borzalmas latvany a gyerek szamara.
Az biztos nem csak az akarat kell hanem orvosi segitseg is, akinek alkohol problemaja van.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 17)

tibi írta:


> Én sajnos azt tapasztaltam,hogy sokan nem akarják.van körülöttem példa,eljöttek nyugdíjba,nem tudnak mit kezdeni magukkal és naponta háromszor b...nak be.Ez perspektíva?Amikor meg szólok neki,mert a barátom,akkor besértődik és azóta sem szól hozzám.Akkor most?Nézem,hogy megy tönkre.


 

Nekem is volt ilyen esetem, sot a nevelt fiam apja is igy halt meg. Termeszetessen vannak menthetelen emberek de ez az onbecsules hianya es az hogy nem latnak perspektivat. Rovidtavut mert messzebre egyebkent sem terveznek.


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 17)

csocsike írta:


> Nekem is volt ilyen esetem, sot a nevelt fiam apja is igy halt meg. Termeszetessen vannak menthetelen emberek de ez az onbecsules hianya es az hogy nem latnak perspektivat. Rovidtavut mert messzebre egyebkent sem terveznek.


Na,most az a vicc,hogy perspektívája lenne,mert olyan dolgot tud,amit kevesen,de neki egyszerűbb reggel fél kilenkor már elsőre kiütnie magát.Nálam nagyobb darab ember,egyszer úgy el vertem,mint a lovat,két hétig nem ivott,aztán megen.Nem verekedhetek hetente,a rosseb egye meg.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 17)

tibi írta:


> Na,most az a vicc,hogy perspektívája lenne,mert olyan dolgot tud,amit kevesen,de neki egyszerűbb reggel fél kilenkor már elsőre kiütnie magát.Nálam nagyobb darab ember,egyszer úgy el vertem,mint a lovat,két hétig nem ivott,aztán megen.Nem verekedhetek hetente,a rosseb egye meg.


 

Puha vagy . Ha valakit megversz azt tobbet nem kell. De a verekedes nem old meg semmit , nem vagyok hive , / Efi az kivetel / En idaig szavakkal is ertem el eredmenyt. minden embernek van egy fajo pontja , ha azt eleg erosen stimulalod , komoly eredmenyeket lehet elerni. vagy ongyilkos lesz ami jo neki es a kornyezetenek vagy kicsit kiegyenesedik ami neked nem jo mert onnantol radtamaszkodik. mind a ketto tapasztalat.


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 17)

csocsike írta:


> Puha vagy . Ha valakit megversz azt tobbet nem kell. De a verekedes nem old meg semmit , nem vagyok hive , / Efi az kivetel / En idaig szavakkal is ertem el eredmenyt. minden embernek van egy fajo pontja , ha azt eleg erosen stimulalod , komoly eredmenyeket lehet elerni. vagy ongyilkos lesz ami jo neki es a kornyezetenek vagy kicsit kiegyenesedik ami neked nem jo mert onnantol radtamaszkodik. mind a ketto tapasztalat.


A verés azért járt,mert a családjával viselkedett hülyén.Amúgy végeztem egy túsztárgyalót,én is a meggyőzés híve vagyok,de itt becsődöltem.Szét fog robbanni a mája,Hajrá


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 17)

tibi írta:


> A verés azért járt,mert a családjával viselkedett hülyén.Amúgy végeztem egy túsztárgyalót,én is a meggyőzés híve vagyok,de itt becsődöltem.Szét fog robbanni a mája,Hajrá


 

Ne legy irigy nem jo halal. En a hoszantarto szenvedest ajanlom ahol evekig kiserletinyul vagy egy feherkoppenyes hoher kezebe , es remenyteli igeretekkel latnak el hogy az utolso filleredet is kidumaljak a zsebedbol. Ehezkepest a pialas megvaltas.


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 17)

csocsike írta:


> Ne legy irigy nem jo halal. En a hoszantarto szenvedest ajanlom ahol evekig kiserletinyul vagy egy feherkoppenyes hoher kezebe , es remenyteli igeretekkel latnak el hogy az utolso filleredet is kidumaljak a zsebedbol. Ehezkepest a pialas megvaltas.


Inkább akkor a kötél.De ha valakinek ez a vágya.....Szerencsére van más ember is


----------



## csocsike (2006 Augusztus 17)

tibi írta:


> Inkább akkor a kötél.De ha valakinek ez a vágya.....Szerencsére van más ember is


 

Nem mindenkinek van eleg akaratereje a kotelhez. Az alkohol bodit zsibaszt es ha csak orakra is ujra van ertelme elni meg egy frocs erejeig legalabb is. Foglalkoztam kabitosokkal is , es szinten eleg jo eredmenyel. Az sem egyszeru de a stimulalas muxik naluk is.


----------



## katalin csikos (2006 Augusztus 18)

szevasztok!! 

Vajon ki talalta ki ,hogy"" borban ,az igazsag borban, a vigasz""szerintetek alkoholista volt az illeto,?? vagy csak az igazsagot kereste es a vigaszt ?? 
bocs, hogy bele kotyantottam , csak ulok itt es kotoraszom, a tema erdekes,hukk :111:


----------



## Melitta (2006 Augusztus 18)

*lerészegedés "anatómiája"*

A lerészegedés folyamatának az elejét és a végét persze tudományos segítség nélkül is meg tudjuk különböztetni: a harsány jókedvből eszméletlen alvás vagy dadogó hangoskodás lesz, mindenkinél egyéni vérmérséklete szerint. Az emberi agy azonban nem egyszerű automataként reagál a szeszre, hanem a lehetőségekhez képest intelligensen próbálja kivédeni a méreg hatásait. Vagyis mégiscsak érdemes megismerkedni az agysejtjeink és a szesz közötti küzdelem egyes fázisaival.
*Az első féldeci kifényesíti az elmét*
Mindenekelőtt szögezzük le, hogy olyan emberek reakcióiról lesz szó, akik nem alkoholisták, még csak nem is nagyivók. Ők azok az átlagemberek, akik nem gyakran, évente maximum egy-két alkalommal, valamilyen rendkívüli körülmény hatására vagy különleges alkalomból felöntenek a garatra. Ez általában társaságban történik, a reakciók többsége épp a környezethez való viszony megváltozását jelenti.
Az Egyesült Államok-béli Denverben a University of Colorado Medical School farmakológusa, Boris Tabakoff a témába vágó kísérletek során azt tapasztalta, amit minden társasági ivó, hogy az első ital hatására rendkívül aktívvá válnak a gondolkodással, emlékezéssel és az élvezetekkel, kellemes közérzettel összefüggő agyi területek. Az átlagos társasági ivó vérében ilyenkor 25 mg/100 ml az alkoholérték, és nagy mennyiségű glutamát keletkezik. Ez utóbbinak nagy szerepe van az agyban futó üzenetek gyorsításában. A glutamát jótékony hatással van gondolataink sebességére, talán neki köszönhetjük, hogy egy féldeci után a legtöbben, jobban tudunk beszélgetni egy amúgy nem tökéletesen elsajátított idegen nyelven, könnyebben ismerkedünk, és magunk is elcsodálkozunk, milyen jó érveink vannak az asztal körül zajló csevegésben.
*Jön az eufória!*
Nem véletlen, hogy a legtöbb társasági ivó a kikérdezések során azt vallja, a legjobban az első ital elfogyasztása után érzik magukat. Ilyenkor az ember még tökéletesen ura a helyzetnek, ugyanakkor már felszabadult, vidám. Az alkohol "démoni" mivolta abban is megnyilvánul, hogy mindennek ellenére csak kevesen maradnak meg a 25 mg/100 ml-es szinten. A második-harmadik ital ezt az értéket általában megduplázza, ilyenkor jön az eufória, a tipikus gondolatok: ez a legjobb buli, amin valaha részt vettem! Az agyban megnövekszik az alfa-hullámok gyakorisága, ez általában a teljes relaxáció irányában mutat. A bostoni Harward Medical Schools kutatói által végzett kísérletben 18 egészséges férfit vizsgáltak meg az alkohol okozta eufória és az alfa-hullámok gyakorisága szempontjából. Azt találták, hogy az alkohol hatására nagy mennyiségű vér áramlik át az agynak egy bizonyos területén, és ez váltja ki az ellazulást és az ennek nyomán fellépő alfa-hullámokat, az "alfában tartózkodás" kellemes állapota azonban nem tart sokáig.
A tipikus társasági italozás során a legtöbb embernél a harmadik, negyedik ital után következik be a fordulat. Ha nem iszik tovább, körülbelül fél óra múlva megkezdődik a kijózanodás, ami egyben azt is jelenti, hogy véget ért a fellegekben járás. Ezt a kijózanodók kicsit talán sajnálják, de az óvatos duhajok mégsem kérnek újabb köröket. Tudják ugyanis, hogy ezen a ponton a szesznek mindenképpen az álmosító, kábító hatása kerül előtérbe. A jelenség egyébként nem csak az ember sajátja: a patkányok agya az elfogyasztott alkohol mennyiségének függvényében ugyanígy reagál az elfogyasztott szeszre.
*Aztán "filmszakadás"*
Aki mégis tovább iszik, az valahol az ötödik féldeci táján egyszer csak azt érzi, hogy a gondolatok még csak-csak megszületnek az agyában, de kimondani már nem tudja őket, nehezére esik megtartani az egyensúlyát, és ha egyszer leült valahová, nemigen képes újra felkelni. A nagy felbontó képességű tomográfokkal (PET) végzett vizsgálatok szerint, ennek az az oka, hogy az alkohol most már rontja az agy vérellátását, és zavart idéz elő a mozgást irányító területeken.
Az is kiderült, hogy 80 mg/100 ml-es alkoholos állapotban az agy glukóz anyagcseréje hirtelen felborul, az idegsejtek a normálisnál 25%-kal kevesebb glükózt fogyasztanak a teljes agyszövet területén. A kutatók szerint ebben a fázisban már lehet mérgezésről beszélni: az idegsejtek tevékenysége kezd összezavarodni, a beszéd, a mozgás, az emlékezet, a látás, az egyensúly töredékesen, rosszul működik. Ha valaki ilyenkor még tovább iszik, akkor a következmények már nem jelezhetők előre olyan pontosan, mint a korábbi fázisokban. Az egyéni adottságoktól, az idegrendszer állapotától és egyéb tényezőktől függően van olyan, aki egyik pillanatról a másikra eszméletlen álomba merül, mások agresszívvá válnak, tombolni kezdenek. Az sem ritka, hogy fékezhetetlen szexuális vágy keríti hatalmába az embert.
Érdekes összefüggést találtak a kutatók a részegek alvása és az átmeneti emlékezet-kiesés között. Általában azok nem tudnak semmit felidézni az előző esti italozásnak még a bevezető fázisaiból sem, akiknél a teljes részegség elérésekor "filmszakadás" következett be, bevezetés nélkül elaludtak. Az ezzel kapcsolatos kísérletek során azt találták, hogy az alkohol hatására egyes személyeknél a hosszú távú emlékezet csődöt mond, ezért nem jut eszükbe másnap, mi történt velük, és ez a "kapuzárás" okozhatja a hirtelen elalvást is.
*Eldőlt, mint egy zsák*
A részegek egyébként - minden látszat ellenére - nagyon rosszul alszanak, mert az alkohol hatása alá került agyban a normális alvási ritmus felborul; nem a pihenést biztosító ütemben követik egymást a mély és felszínes fázisok.
Ittas állapotban igen gyakori tünet, hogy megindul és forogni kezd a szoba, sőt a belső fülben levő egyensúly-érzékelő szerv is ezt jelzi. Ennek közvetlen oka az, hogy a víznél könnyebb szesz a belső fülben levő folyadék felszínén elhelyezkedve becsapja az érzékeny membránokat. A szem pedig azért érzékel - nem létező - forgást, mert így próbálja fenntartani legalább valamelyest a látás képességét a belső fülből érkező zavaró impulzusok ellenére. Érdekes, hogy a szédülés nem akkor a legerősebb, amikor az alkohol egyéb hatásai kicsúcsosodnak, hanem mintegy egy órával később. Ez az utolsó tünet még tíz órával az italozás után is érzékelhető.
*Amikor az agy csődöt mond*
Az emberi szervezet, mintha saját magát akarná megvédeni a mérgező mennyiségű alkohol elfogyasztásától: 100 mg/100 ml véralkohol érték fölött csak nagyon kevesen tudnak ébren maradni, épp ezért aránylag ritka a heveny és végzetes alkoholmérgezés, amelyhez az szükséges, hogy ez az érték 500 mg/100 ml fölé emelkedjen. Ilyenkor agyunk többszörös védelemmel ellátott biztonsági rendszerei felmondják a szolgálatot, a légzés bénulás miatti leállása után hamarosan beáll a halál. Az akut alkoholmérgezés, azaz a lassú önpusztítás azonban hihetetlenül gyakori, becslések szerint a halálesetek 30%-ában közvetett, vagy közvetlen szerepe van a mértéktelen italozásnak.


----------



## Melitta (2006 Augusztus 18)

Szoval akkor mi most megisszuk az elso feldecit.
Egeszsegetekre!


----------



## tibi (2006 Augusztus 18)

katalin csikos írta:


> szevasztok!!
> 
> Vajon ki talalta ki ,hogy"" borban ,az igazsag borban, a vigasz""szerintetek alkoholista volt az illeto,?? vagy csak az igazsagot kereste es a vigaszt ??
> bocs, hogy bele kotyantottam , csak ulok itt es kotoraszom, a tema erdekes,hukk :111:


Tudod az a baj,hogy az ivásnak kultúrája van elvileg.Jó néhány embert ismerek,aki imádja a bort,a pálinkát,a sört,de mindegyikből a minőségit fogyasztja és az istenért nem rúgna be.Másik topicban beszéltem arról a bácsiról,aki Kecskeméten *alkotja* a pálinkát, így vastagon és aláhúzva.Na,amikor lemegyek a srácokat ellenőrizni az illendőség kedvéért be szoktam menni hozzá,hiszen ő a gyárvezető.Általában úgy indulok,hogy 5 perc.Na,most hiszitek vagy nem,én még két óránál előbb nem keveredtem ki tőle,mert csillogó szemmel mutatja meg a legújabb fejlesztéseit és olyan elannal beszél róluk,hogy nem lehet ott hagyni.És aki nem érti a pálinkát,vagy nem szereti,állítom az is megkedveli.


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 18)

tibi írta:


> Tudod az a baj,hogy az ivásnak kultúrája van elvileg.Jó néhány embert ismerek,aki imádja a bort,a pálinkát,a sört,de mindegyikből a minőségit fogyasztja és az istenért nem rúgna be.Másik topicban beszéltem arról a bácsiról,aki Kecskeméten *alkotja* a pálinkát, így vastagon és aláhúzva.Na,amikor lemegyek a srácokat ellenőrizni az illendőség kedvéért be szoktam menni hozzá,hiszen ő a gyárvezető.Általában úgy indulok,hogy 5 perc.Na,most hiszitek vagy nem,én még két óránál előbb nem keveredtem ki tőle,mert csillogó szemmel mutatja meg a legújabb fejlesztéseit és olyan elannal beszél róluk,hogy nem lehet ott hagyni.És aki nem érti a pálinkát,vagy nem szereti,állítom az is megkedveli.


 

akkor arra más az időszámítás!!!


----------



## zolcsika (2006 Augusztus 22)

Sziasztok! Az ivás témáőja egy érdekes dologTöbb gondolatom is van mikor hasznos az ital és milyen, mikor nem?Van aki rosszkedvü ha többet iszik van aki jókedvü. Van aki kötözködik van aki kedves lesz. A vörösbor igen egészséges étkezés után. Vagy ki hallott nótátzást szódaviz mellet, a nótázás pedig erősiti a jó közérzetet és a kollektivitást
A parasztok régen a napot egy kupica pálinkával kezdték.A jobb minőségü konyak jó a keingési problémákra. Nagy enegiatartalom hirtelen bevitele csökkentheti az egész napos fáradtságot.Társaságban nem illik szódavizet fogyasztani. A jó sör tápláló és B vitamin tartalma nyugtató, álmositó hatásu.Őseink nagyon régen nem is ittak vizet csak bort. A cigaretta szükiti az ereket, a kávé tágitja,,,
Szóval életünk mindennapi élvezeti szerei azért vannak, hogy jól essenek, módjával. Mindenkinél más a mód..Tehát bármit elitélni általában nem jó 
hozzá kell rendelnünk az adott illető egész személyiségéhez.Ennyit mondanák el az alkohol mellett......


----------



## sztzs (2006 Augusztus 22)

zolcsika írta:


> Sziasztok! Az ivás témáőja egy érdekes dologTöbb gondolatom is van mikor hasznos az ital és milyen, mikor nem?Van aki rosszkedvü ha többet iszik van aki jókedvü. Van aki kötözködik van aki kedves lesz. A vörösbor igen egészséges étkezés után. Vagy ki hallott nótátzást szódaviz mellet, a nótázás pedig erősiti a jó közérzetet és a kollektivitást
> A parasztok régen a napot egy kupica pálinkával kezdték.A jobb minőségü konyak jó a keingési problémákra. Nagy enegiatartalom hirtelen bevitele csökkentheti az egész napos fáradtságot.Társaságban nem illik szódavizet fogyasztani. A jó sör tápláló és B vitamin tartalma nyugtató, álmositó hatásu.Őseink nagyon régen nem is ittak vizet csak bort. A cigaretta szükiti az ereket, a kávé tágitja,,,
> Szóval életünk mindennapi élvezeti szerei azért vannak, hogy jól essenek, módjával. Mindenkinél más a mód..Tehát bármit elitélni általában nem jó
> hozzá kell rendelnünk az adott illető egész személyiségéhez.Ennyit mondanák el az alkohol mellett......


 

Háááááááááát az én ereim igen tágak. A pálinkaivásról a legutóbbi élményem az volt, amikor Erdélyben teljesen természetes volt, hogy a középiskolásaimat azzal várták...A söről én alszom, de a pezsgő jöhet. Régen az aszút a patikában is adták orvosi javaslatra, az a nagyon sűrűt....


----------



## Melitta (2006 Szeptember 14)

*Negyvenkilenc embert ölt meg a metanol *

Hivatalosan 36-ra, a helyi sajtó szerint azonban már 49-re emelkedett a nicaraguai metanolmérgezésben elhunytak száma, és több száz áldozat szorul orvosi kezelésre. Az illegálisan forgalomba hozott metanol tartalmú alkoholtól a hivatalos adatok szerint a múlt hét végén 610-en betegedtek meg, és a mérgezés 36 ember életét oltotta ki, de a helyi sajtó további 13 áldozatról ír. Néhány kiskereskedőt, aki feltehetőleg részt vett a mérgező alkohol forgalmazásában, a rendőrség letartóztatott. Hivatalos források ugyan nem erősítették meg, a vámhatóságok adataiból azonban kiderült, hogy augusztus 28-án 25 ezer liter alkohol érkezett Nicaraguába a Salvadori Köztársaságból mindenféle ellenőrzés nélkül. A piacra került metanolt tehát nagy valószínűséggel becsempészték az országba.


----------



## Attila.. (2006 Október 6)

Az biztos hogy jobban birják a nők az alkoholt.
DE ha sikerül náluk elérni a hatásfokot, ők tudnak lenni a legundoriobbak.
Utálom az alkoholt


----------



## msanyi72 (2006 Október 6)

Attila.. írta:


> Az biztos hogy jobban birják a nők az alkoholt.
> DE ha sikerül náluk elérni a hatásfokot, ők tudnak lenni a legundoriobbak.
> Utálom az alkoholt


Akkor már roszember nemlehetsz


----------



## alberth (2006 Október 20)

Roppant ivós ember vagyok. Tavaly nyáron 2 üveg sört ittam meg. A mostanin pedig legalább 5 dobozosat. Lassan már alkoholistává válok. Ki kellene már józanodnom....


----------



## Martoni (2006 Október 23)

Hmm A hideg sör tényleg jó! Vagy a forraltbor! Mikor melyik.


----------



## rolius (2006 Október 25)

Nyáron és focimeccsen hideg sör, disznó vágáskor forralt bor



Martoni írta:


> Hmm A hideg sör tényleg jó! Vagy a forraltbor! Mikor melyik.


----------



## marisza (2006 Október 25)

*SÖrivÓknak*

<table id="receivestrings" dir="ltr"> <tbody> <tr> <td width="100%">
</td> <td valign="top">





</td> <td valign="top">




</td></tr></tbody></table> <table id="INCREDIMAINTABLE" border="0" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody> <tr> <td id="INCREDITEXTREGION" style="font-size: 12pt; cursor: auto; font-family: Arial;" width="100%"> <center>*SÖRIVÓK HIBAKERESŐ TÁBLÁZATA *</center> <table border="3" cellpadding="5" width="100%"> <tbody> <tr> <td>Jelenség:</td> <td>Hiba:</td> <td>Teendő</td></tr> <tr> <td><TAB>Az ivás nem nyújt élvezetet, nem esik jól, az inged eleje benedvesedik.</TAB></td> <td><TAB>1. Nincs nyitva a szád ivás közben.
<TAB>2. Nem az arcod megfelelő részéhez tartod a korsót.</TAB></TAB></td> <td><TAB>Vegyél még egy korsóval és gyakorolj tükör előtt, amíg az ivás technikája tökéletesedik.</TAB></td></tr> <tr> <td>Az ivás nem nyújt élvezetet, nem esik jól, a sör színtelen, átlátszó. </td> <td>Üres a korsód.</td> <td>Vegyél még egy korsóval.</td></tr> <tr> <td>A lábad hideg és nedves.</td> <td>Rossz szögben tartod a korsót.</td> <td>Fordítsd a korsót úgy, hogy nyitott vége a mennyezet felé nézzen.</td></tr> <tr> <td>A lábad meleg és nedves.</td> <td>A hólyagod önállósította magát. </td> <td>Keress egy kutyát és állj mellé. Kis idő múlva szidd le a gazdáját és kártérítésként kérj egy sört.</td></tr> <tr> <td>A bárpult homályos.</td> <td>Üres korsó fenekén nézel keresztül.</td> <td>Vegyél még egy korsó sört.</td></tr> <tr> <td>A bárpult elindul.</td> <td>Kidobnak.</td> <td>Ellenőrizd, hogy egy másik kocsmába vittek-e. Ha nem, panaszkodj, hogy elrabolt az üdvhadsereg.</td></tr> <tr> <td>Ébredéskor az ágyad kemény, hideg és nedves. Nem látod a szobád falait és a mennyezetet.</td> <td>A csatornában töltötted az éjszakát.</td> <td>Nézd meg az órád, hogy kinyitott-e már a kocsma. Ha még nem, feküdj vissza.</td></tr> <tr> <td>A szemben lévő fal plafonra emlékeztet.</td> <td>Hanyatt estél.</td> <td>Ha a korsódban még van, idd ki. Ha üres, keress valakit, aki felsegít, és kötözd magad a pulthoz.</td></tr> <tr> <td>Minden elhomályosul.</td> <td>Hasra estél.</td> <td>Lásd az előző pontban.</td></tr> <tr> <td>A környezet nagyon díszes, értékesnek tűnik, de a kiszolgálás lassú.</td> <td>Egy régiségboltban vagy.</td> <td>Menj vissza a szomszédos kocsmába.</td></tr> <tr> <td>A húspástétom teteje nagyon kemény.</td> <td>A tulajdonos kedvenc teknőcét eszed.</td> <td>Kérd, hogy ne üssön meg (a tulaj).</td></tr> <tr> <td>Hirtelen észreveszed, hogy még egy korsó sörre futja a pénzedből.</td> <td>A kezed a melletted ülő zsebében van.</td> <td>Vegyél neki egy korsó sört, és mondd azt, hogy a következő kört ő fizeti.</td></tr> <tr> <td>Minden elsötétedik.</td> <td>Záróra van.</td> <td>*PÁNIK.* </td></tr></tbody></table> 
</td></tr> <tr> <td id="INCREDIFOOTER" width="100%"> <table cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody> <tr> <td width="100%">
</td> <td id="INCREDISOUND" align="center" valign="bottom">
</td> <td id="INCREDIANIM" align="center" valign="bottom">
</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## zozoka (2006 December 20)

Biztos hogy a sör jót tesz a bőrnek,de én inkább megiszom,mint hogy rá kennyem.


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 22)

zozoka írta:


> Biztos hogy a sör jót tesz a bőrnek,de én inkább megiszom,mint hogy rá kennyem.


Tenyleg jo a sor a bornek?


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 22)

Amigo írta:


> Tenyleg jo a sor a bornek?


A hajnak a legjobb a sör A bőrnek meg az élesztő


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 22)

Puszedliufo írta:


> A hajnak a legjobb a sör A bőrnek meg az élesztő


A hajnak??Most kezdek keveredni,bornek,hajnak,agyilag is segit?


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 22)

Amigo írta:


> A hajnak??Most kezdek keveredni,bornek,hajnak,agyilag is segit?


Agyilag? Rajtad? Aligha


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 22)

Puszedliufo írta:


> Agyilag? Rajtad? Aligha


Thank You for your co-operation.


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 22)

Amigo írta:


> Thank You for your co-operation.


my pleasure


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 22)

Puszedliufo írta:


> my pleasure


No Lady the pleasure is my.Sorry.


----------



## Puszedliufo (2006 December 22)

Amigo írta:


> No Lady the pleasure is my.Sorry.


Maybe...You are right


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 22)

Puszedliufo írta:


> Maybe...You are right


Well.....I think You must know me.


----------



## alberth (2006 December 22)

I don't understand why speak they in english language?
Govorítye po russzki! Tolk about Varona.
Ah varona daragaja varona, kakoj horosij tvoj atyec... :4:


----------



## Melitta (2007 Április 12)

Megdöbbentő képek: így pusztít a szervezetünkben az alkohol!

Ugye Ön is látott már remegő kezű, elbutult, merev tekintetű alkoholistát? Nagyon sokan már ettől elborzadunk, pedig tudjuk, hogy nem is olyan ritka betegség ez nálunk, Magyarországon. Sajnos. Pedig ha többen látnák a most következő képeket, talán többen próbálnának élni szesz nélkül.


Ma Magyarországon az *alkoholizmus vezető probléma*, mind népegészségügyi, mind társadalmi szempontból. A *májzsugorban* elhalálozottak számát tekintve hazánk a nemzetközi összehasonlításban régóta kiemelkedik: az utóbbi évtizedekben elsősorban a nők körében növekedett meg e betegség előfordulásának aránya. 
A WHO szerint az alkohollal kapcsolatos attitűd alapján minden ember besorolható a következő kategóriákba: *absztinensek* azok, akik sohasem fogyasztanak alkoholt; *szociális ivóknak* nevezik azokat, akik csak társaságban isznak; *nagyivók* azok, akik gyakran és sok szeszt fogyasztanak; az *alkoholbetegek *közé pedig azok tartoznak, akiknek minden gondolata az alkohol megszerzése körül forognak, akik elvonás esetén komoly tüneteket produkálnak.

De nézzük meg, mit okoz a szervezet belsejében az alkohol! 
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=5 align=center border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=box1head><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD>

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=text10black></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
Agyi elváltozások
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=5 align=center border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=box1head><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD>

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=text10black></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
Májkárosodás
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=5 align=center border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=box1head><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD>

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=text10black></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
Májzsírosodás


​


----------



## Melitta (2007 Április 12)

Vedelni azt nem szabad, mert igy jarhatunk *szociális ivókra ez nem vonatkozik! *


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Április 12)

Én már a dohányosok tüdejénél is hánytam majdnem...és ma sem vacsizok...a következő 3 percben
Egyébként arról nem szólt a cikk, hogy szagra milyen különbség van az egészséges és a beteg májak között?


----------



## Melitta (2007 Április 12)

Puszedliufo írta:


> Én már a dohányosok tüdejénél is hánytam majdnem...és ma sem vacsizok...a következő 3 percben
> Egyébként arról nem szólt a cikk, hogy szagra milyen különbség van az egészséges és a beteg májak között?


 
na es mi van a pottyos majuakkal?


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Április 12)

Melitta írta:


> na es mi van a pottyos majuakkal?


Azok csak sok pöttös túró rudit ettek 
Ebben biztos vagyok


----------



## Melitta (2007 Június 25)

*Nem lehet eleg koran kezdeni..........*

*Részegen született a csecsemő*
<!------ PRINTPAGE ------><!------ SENDBYEMAIL ------>








A kép illusztráció


Részegen jött a világra egy újszülött az ukrajnai Melitopolban. Anyja észre sem vette a szülést.


<!------ END SENDBYEMAIL ------><!------ END PRINTPAGE ------><!------ kapcsolodo cikkek start ------><!------ kapcsolodo cikkek end ------><!------ PRINTPAGE ------><!------ SENDBYEMAIL ------>A súlyos alkoholos befolyásoltság alatt álló csecsemőt nem kevésbé józan édesanyja nem sokkal a spontán szülését követően vitte be a helyi járási kórház szülészetére. Mint később elmondta, előző nap betért a barátnőjéhez néhány kortyra. A vodkázás olyan jól sikerült, hogy mindketten eszméletlenre itták magukat. Amikor magához tért, valami meleget érzett a nadrágjában. Letolta hát, s ekkor egy csecsemő esett ki belőle.

Az orvosok kezdetben nem értették az újszülött mérgezési tüneteinek az okát. Csupán mikor közel hajoltak hozzá, érezték meg a belőle áramló vodkabűzt. A nővérek elmondása szerint a csecsemőből két álló napig áradt az alkoholszag.

Anyja a kórházi felvételét követő harmadik napon hivatalosan lemondott a gyerekéről és ismeretlen helyre távozott.


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Június 25)

Ez durva...mik vannak....


----------



## lizee9 (2007 Július 7)

Az alkoholista az az ember, aki a bort tisztán szereti, a pálinkát meg piszkosul!


----------



## Évicus (2007 Július 11)

Az alkohol öl, butít és nyomorba dönt!
Egykor ez a szállóige fel volt tüntetve sokfelé. Hová lett? Az üzlet és a haszon fontosabb, mint az egészség és a családok boldogulása?


----------



## Melitta (2007 Július 11)

Évicus írta:


> Az alkohol öl, butít és nyomorba dönt!
> Egykor ez a szállóige fel volt tüntetve sokfelé. Hová lett? Az üzlet és a haszon fontosabb, mint az egészség és a családok boldogulása?


 
Uzlet volt ez mindig talan most jobban ellenorizheto, mint regen a pancsolt pia. Jo sokan estek eldozatul a "hazi pajinkatol"


----------



## ottó72 (2007 Július 24)

Csak a jó borokat szeretem, a feleségem még azt se, de én is csak 1 hónap altt iszom meg egy palck bort


----------



## Kicsike1980 (2007 Július 26)

Én betiltanám az alkoholfogyasztást.Lehet,hogy durván hangzik,de tudatromboló hatása van.És még reklámozni is lehet.Én megkérdezném a sok tönkrement család
ot mit szólnak hozzá?


----------



## Sparks (2007 Szeptember 19)

Nem az alkohollal van a probléma, hanem az egyénnel, aki nem tudja hol a határ. A teljes tiltás nem vezetne máshova csak a feketekereskedelem és a még pusztítóbb rossz minőségű alkoholok elterjedéséhez. Nem beszélve az állam bevételeinek elmaradásáról... Ördögi kör ez, ezt a fajta drogot legálisan lehet vásárolni, fogyasztani, betiltani lehetetlen kisérlet azokban az országokban, ahol a kulturája évezredes. Ha valamit betiltanék totálisan akkor az a cigarettázás lenne, ugyan olyan kategóriába tenném, mint a többi könnyűdrogot, tehát a fogyasztásáért is börtön járna. Na ez az erős :mrgreen:


----------



## nagylaslo (2007 Szeptember 22)

A probléma ott kezdődik, hogy egy 3000 fős településen, minden utcában van egy kocsma, ahol (mindenki tudja), hogy pancsolt bort és pálinkát szolgálnak föl. Van persze kultúrház is, ami 'ha minden jól megy' éveken belül összeomlik.
Nem baj lesz hely egy új, egy szebb, egy nagyobb kocsmának.
Hogy melyik ez a település?! Szinte bármelyik községre, vagy falura igaz ez a leírás (legalább is kelet-Magyarországon)


----------



## Spanky (2007 Szeptember 23)

Kicsike1980 írta:


> Én betiltanám az alkoholfogyasztást.Lehet,hogy durván hangzik,de tudatromboló hatása van.És még reklámozni is lehet.Én megkérdezném a sok tönkrement család
> ot mit szólnak hozzá?


 
Ezt mar egyszer megprobaltak az Egyesult Allamokban a 1920-as evekben.
A tilalom alatt az alkohol fogyasztas megduplazodot, na meg a fekete piac.
Mint Sparks ur irta; _"Nem az alkohollal van a probléma, hanem az egyénnel, aki nem tudja hol a határ."  _
Na most en azert ne elvezhesek egy uveg jo minosegu voros bort vagy egy pohar Cognac-ot mert van olyan taho aki pija utan, embert akar faragni az asszonybol?


----------



## Spanky (2007 Szeptember 23)

Évicus írta:


> Az alkohol öl, butít és nyomorba dönt!


 
Ahhh!!! ezt a szerelem teszi. :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## kistutum (2007 Szeptember 23)

Sziasztok!
Aki olyan családba élt ahol jelen volt-van az betiltaná legalább is a következményeit büntetné


----------



## christy37 (2007 Szeptember 23)

Sziasztok
Hát az én családom férfi tagjain, szépen végig tarolt az alkohol tudat, és családrongáló hatalma. Azomban azt mondom, nem tiltanám be. Most nézhetnétek rám kérdőn, de az ok egyszerű. A tiltott gyümölcs, mindig édesebb Amikor felment az ára, édesanyám még többet dolgozott, mert apám, még többet elivott a konyhapénzből...is! Aztán válás, és legalább nyugalom.


----------



## Spanky (2007 Szeptember 24)

christy37 írta:


> Sziasztok
> Hát az én családom férfi tagjain, szépen végig tarolt az alkohol tudat, és családrongáló hatalma. Azomban azt mondom, nem tiltanám be. Most nézhetnétek rám kérdőn, de az ok egyszerű. A tiltott gyümölcs, mindig édesebb Amikor felment az ára, édesanyám még többet dolgozott, mert apám, még többet elivott a konyhapénzből...is! Aztán válás, és legalább nyugalom.


 
Nekem ugy tunik, hogy nem az alkoholal van a problema, hanem az emberekel.


----------



## pitti (2007 Szeptember 24)

Persze. Tiltsuk be a felteglat mert egyszer valakinek a fejere esett.


----------



## black_bird (2007 Szeptember 24)

pitti írta:


> Persze. Tiltsuk be a felteglat mert egyszer valakinek a fejere esett.



Nem, az illetöt el kell vinni orvoshoz....


----------



## Csabius (2007 Október 3)

Kicsike1980 írta:


> Én betiltanám az alkoholfogyasztást.Lehet,hogy durván hangzik,de tudatromboló hatása van.És még reklámozni is lehet.Én megkérdezném a sok tönkrement család
> ot mit szólnak hozzá?


Persze, mindenért lehet okolni valamit vagy valakit. De szerintem egy ember sorsa a jelleme maga. Bővebben: ha nem alkohollal, akkor valami mással próbálnák meg könyebbé tenni a lét elviselhetetlenségét (bocs Kundera!!!), mint ahogy pl. az is nagyjából mindegy egy hajómániákusnak, hogy mivel hajózik. Ja, meg most jutott eszembe egy a napokban hallott aranyköpés: sok nő bizony itatja a férjét, hogy kibirja vele...


----------



## isty (2007 Október 3)

Valamikor en is azt gondoltam ,hogy az italba fojtani banatot ,keseruseget az jo ,azonban ket eve valami csoda folytan egyaltalan nem fogyasztok alkoholt(nem voltam elvono kuran,odaig eppen nem juttam),de higgyetek el hogy nelkule is csodas a vilag.Talan meg csodalatosabb.


----------



## ilikek (2007 Október 4)

Gratulálok a felismeréshez! És ez így van! 
Bárcsak én is így lehetnék a kávéval! Mindig csodálom a férjem - aki nekem főzi nap mint nap a kávét -, hogy megállja és nem iszik belőle! És lám jól érzi magát, nem hiányzik neki, mégis megvan nélküle! Lehet, hogy egyszer én is le tudok mondani a kávéról?


----------



## Csabius (2007 Október 6)

ilikek írta:


> Gratulálok a felismeréshez! És ez így van!
> Bárcsak én is így lehetnék a kávéval! Mindig csodálom a férjem - aki nekem főzi nap mint nap a kávét -, hogy megállja és nem iszik belőle! És lám jól érzi magát, nem hiányzik neki, mégis megvan nélküle! Lehet, hogy egyszer én is le tudok mondani a kávéról?


 
Azért hajnali 3-kor, mielőtt új beteg érkezne az osztályra, nagyon, de nagyon jól tud esni egy bögre kávé! Pláne feketén, cukor nélkül: ilyenkor elég keserű hozzá a kávé, hogy utána édes legyen az élet!


----------



## chiotibi (2007 Október 10)

Én speciel egyáltalán nem iszom alkoholt, se kávét, sőt még nem is dohányzom. Nem hiányzik, soha nem hiányzott. 
Sőt még egy kicsit büszke is vagyok magamra


----------



## ilikek (2007 Október 10)

ez király, van-e akkor valami szenvedélyed?


----------



## jlaci (2007 Október 11)

Jut eszembe az egyszeri eset, mikor a kisöreget faggatja az orvos:
- Iszik?
- Nem doktor úr... teljesen alkoholmentes életet élek.
- Dohányzik?
- Dehogy, soha nem is dohányoztam.
- És a nők?
- Ugyan... már nem is emlékszem, mikor voltam együtt nővel...
- Nem iszik, nem dohányzik, nem nőzik... akkor miért él?


----------



## vizes (2007 Október 11)

*Máj nagysága*

Ha valaki tudja, hogy mennyit bír ki egy máj ( liter vodka) akkor írjon


----------



## Csabius (2007 Október 12)

vizes írta:


> Ha valaki tudja, hogy mennyit bír ki egy máj ( liter vodka) akkor írjon


 
Milyen értelemben? Akutan, vagy az évek kemény munkájára vagy kiváncsi? Csak mert tegnap toltak be hozzánk az Intenzívre egy pasast, (delirál, ezért lélegeztetni kell, ezért került hozzánk). Ő pl. - elmondás szerint - 4 napig egyfolytában, keményen és folyamatosan ivott, állítólag 2-3 óránként fogyott el egy üveg whisky. Szóval?


----------



## szlali (2009 Július 11)

Alkohol nélkül jobb az élet!
Mondom én aki 3 hete nem ivott alkoholt, előtte szinte naponta


----------



## virus94 (2009 Július 13)

hubertus<3


----------



## Encsi29 (2009 Július 31)

jelenleg éppen a kocsmámba ülök és dolgozom Orákat tudnék mesélni a férfiakrol a bejöveteltől a haza menetelig ....phhh és a különböző alkohol fajták hatásáról.
egy ami mindig biztos: a 3. akármi után a kocsmáros lány a leggyönyörűbb)))


----------



## ligetiz (2009 Július 31)

Ebben az utolsó igazságban lehet valami


----------



## ligetiz (2009 Július 31)

Ez elég furcsa, mert nekem is ez szokott feltünni, hogy az alkohol mennyiségével arányosan szépülnek a lányok


----------



## v_gucci (2009 Augusztus 16)

nem mindegy, hogy valakinek mennyire előkezelve a mája ...


----------



## bagoly.levente (2009 Szeptember 3)

egy tuti tipp ami biztosan hat, ha ki akarsz allni a haverokkal saroktol sarokig inni: elotte vegyel be 2-3 szem lecitint  nalam mindig hatott...


----------



## Rozy (2009 Szeptember 14)

bagoly.levente írta:


> egy tuti tipp ami biztosan hat, ha ki akarsz allni a haverokkal saroktol sarokig inni: elotte vegyel be 2-3 szem lecitint  nalam mindig hatott...


 
Szója leticin-t? És ez hogy hat? Nem leszel benyomva, csak lasabban? Vagy...? Előre is kösz a választ!


----------



## Rozy (2009 Szeptember 15)

*Alkohol van a történetben és egy nő és egy férfi...*

Szereplők: alkohol, egy nő és egy férfi... :

http://hangzatos.blog.hu/2009/07/04/neha_53


----------



## ionon (2009 Szeptember 15)

kitt írta:


> ...


Bő lére engetted?


----------



## Viktor1981 (2009 Szeptember 18)

ionon írta:


> Bő lére engetted?


 
Kitt biztosan részegen :222:talált a témára, és emiatt csak ennyit tudott hozzászólni.:``:


----------



## versuccerai (2012 Február 12)

Inni a hölgyeknek is csak tartózkodással és mértékkel szabad!


----------



## pefi (2012 Június 11)

Ez a lecitines dolog engem is érdekelne!!!:--:


----------



## wyzaru (2012 Augusztus 20)

eddig minden csatát én nyertem


----------



## Melitta (2012 Augusztus 20)

pefi írta:


> Ez a lecitines dolog engem is érdekelne!!!:--:



Csak ovatosan azzal leci...tinekkel mert aztan mehetek a slagommal mosni a bendotoket!


----------



## Melitta (2012 Augusztus 21)

kocsmazzunk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

